# Happy Second Birthday! *~June 04 Kids & Mammas~*



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Kids!









Killy (Queen of Cups); 25 May
James (Smithie); 30 May
Flora (seedling); 4 June
Rossignel (Balancin1); 5 June
Rowan (LizD); 8 June
Kieran (rubellin); 9 June
Caitlin (Mummoth); 14 June
Lily (3girlsmommy); 15 June
Julian (Doodlebugsmom); 16 June
Charlie (BabyBumblebee); 16 June
Zach (boatbaby); 18 June
Lily (dharmama); 19 June
Nadia (heatherbell); 19 June
BooBah (eilonwy); 24 June
Rowan (mattjule); 26 June
Michael (bandana); 29 June

Let me know if you want anything added/changed.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Happy Birthday Killy!!!

My best friend had her baby this afternoon, on her birthday! She had a little girl!!! I'm so excited for her!!


----------



## heatherbell (Jun 8, 2005)

Nadia was born on 19June


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Sandi, that's very cool.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
Sandi, that's very cool.










She's breastfeeding and she can't wait to use her sling and she has a co-sleeper but no crib!!







They named her Nadia too! I wish sthey were closer 'cause I really want to meet her.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Last year for the birthday thread, we did updates; anyone want to do that this time around?


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Rossignel was born June 5. I love the idea of updates.

QoC, hope your sister is recovering. Prayers winging your way.

Sandi, a pal of mine had a baby today too. Isn't it just this little piece of magic every single time?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Edited.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Rynna! And thanks for doing the list. It is so cool to see the birthdays all in one place.

[whine]
I feel very drained lately and like I am not hitting on all cylinders. I do not know how you mamas with more than one kid manage 'cause it feels like R takes every little last bit of me. Does anyone else feel like you are always just two steps behind caught up, at best, and left waaaay back most of the time?
[/whine]

We are finally seeing some interest in the potty again. R is willing to sit on it and will ask to have her diaper changed if she is poopy and sometimes when she is wet. She has been very resistant to the potty since she started walking last summer (was it only last summer? It seems like it should have been at least five years ago!) I think brazelton says something about a period of intense negativism and how that is not the time to PT--well that has been R. So this is major progress...


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Glad to see the new thread! Happy birthdays all around!









Just subbing as I have nothing of interest to say beyond that-which-is-my-life now, trying to contract on the new house while fixing up and selling the old house and selling my property in Coatesville. We are all tired and drained but most of the interior of the house is painted, dh has done the frameless shower door and put in recessed kitchen lights, and tomorrow there's more and more and more....BUT we have listed the house, just haven't listed pictures yet. At least it's officially on the market, though! Now we just have to hope for a quick sale. School's out down here so people should be looking and ready to move. We made an offer on the new house, she counter-offered, and we just made a new offer, hoping to edge her down a wee bit more.







And I am trying to decipher the tuition forms for dd.







That seems more overwhelming than everything else.

In Rowan news I notice another sudden burst of vocabulary expansion all of a sudden. He's still watching way too much tv while we paint the house.







And sure wants to nurse a whole lot more than I am interested in nursing him.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

my ils are moving from caotesville today; mike is down there with beanbean being a big strong manly man.







boobah is staying with my sister, her cousins, and skinnypunk's little man (who is one month older than bella, about 4 inches longer, and *maybe* 4 oz heavier, tops). that's right-- bella and i are home in peace and quiet!







i watched csi dvds until an obscene hour last night (i can't watch those with bean around) and had a jamocha shake for dinner (naughty me!).







bella's been a muffin, but she seems to miss her siblings; she's never experienced so much quiet in her life.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
but she seems to miss her siblings; she's never experienced so much quiet in her life.









Lily is the same way. At first she seems to like the fact that they are gone but then she realizes that she is stuck w/ boring old mom and wants some excitment!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts and prayers for my sister. She's done amazingly well! She's had very little pain from her leg (though it is HORRIBLY bruised and has 26 stiches in it). She's applying for jobs at library branches closer to our house, too, so it won't be such a pain for me to drive her for the next six months. (She can't drive for 6 months after a seizure.) I can't believe she had a seizure while driving on the interstate at 65 miles an hour and lived to tell about it.

Thanks for the happy birthday wishes for Killy! He had a fabulous birthday yesterday. We had two friends over and the in-laws were here, so it was a nice small group. Five kids in all, and seven adults. I baked and decorated a train cake, which turned out okay. I think it would have been better if I hadn't done it at 2am, but I realized the night before that there was no way I'd get a couple hours uninterupted to decorate on his actual birthday.

The in-laws visit went pretty well, except that we were all sick at some point with the stomach flu and my sister was in a car wreck. It was a real blessing to have other adults around during that. Poor DH is sooooo behind on work now, though. And we're leaving for a weeklong vacation on 6/3!

Of course I took TONS of pictures and even took Killy to Walmart for portraits (that actually turned out beautiful!), but Photogrove (our website) has had some big issues so I can't add anything to it until DH finishes fixing it. But, I'll post links then...

Updates:

at Birth:
7 lbs 11 oz
19.5 inches

at one year:
23 lbs 8 oz
31 inches
-he was walking and had a handful of words

at two years:
30 lbs
36.5 inches
-he's running, jumping, climbing and suddenly has a big vocabulary and is talking in 2-3 word sentances.

PS - Our big verbal step of the week - Killy called me a "mean mama" when I buckled him into the carseat the other day and last night told DH he was a "mean daddy" when we made Killy get out of the bath because he drank bathwater.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

subbing and wanted to share quinn's birth story in case anyone wants to read it (the photos are at the end if you want to skip all my







and just see the little man)!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

beautiful, Erin!!!!!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Zach is June 18 (Father's Day!)
We just got back from a trip on a pirate boat and we're all pooped!
I am overwhelmed by the thought of the upcoming birthday party. Even though it will be a small-sih group, I am horrible at cooking and I am worried I'll poison everyone.

The great part is Zach's best friend's daddy is a PASTRY CHEF and has offered to do the cake








A great friend to have -- also a horrible one since he often shows up for playdates with "a cheesecake I just whipped up" or "some eclairs I want you to taste" -- ugh 10 pounds later...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Erin,he's a sweetie.









BooBah's updates:

birth:
6 lbs 13 oz, 19"

1 year:
18 lbs, 27.75"
walked, climbed *everything*, was delicious.









2 years:
~23 lbs, 32"
Talks like a small child, only without proper "r" or "l" sounds-- everything is a "w." "I wove you, Bewwa!"








Wants to do everything "by mysewf!!"
Just recently got her four canines; no sign of the second molars.
Runs and climbs like a thing possessed; BooBah is quite the daredevil and has no fear.
Is a very loving older sister, but a bit too enthusiastic with the loveloves still.
Doesn't nurse at all, and hasn't for what feels like an age.







:
Sleeps in the family bed, sucks her thumb like crazy and will not give it up, and in other ways seems very "2."







She's a muffin!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone else thinking of weaning? I had to kind of encourage dd to nurse anytime after 18 months, so this constant demanding of "moomoo" is getting to be a bit much. He even still wants to nurse in restaurants! And since he screams when he doesn't get what he wants (he is very much like Ramona) I often have to give him what he wants. Then again he is *so* intense I think perhaps the nursing is the only thing keeping him together, the only time he *must* be still and connected. On the fourth hand I wonder if he would cuddle and read books and just be sociably intimate with me more if he weren't nursing. I also think he would accept comfort from dh much more if he were weaned. But how to go about it with a child who is positively like Gussie in A Tree Grows In Brooklyn?







And we're moving yet!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm not seriously thinking of weaning, but I do fantasize about it sometimes. Your description of Rowan would fit R too. It's such a catch-22, I think she still really needs it which is what is making it so hard on both of us. DH and I have a joke about "drink some me-mes" which gets shouted at the top of toddler lungs a zillion times a day around her.

Erin, what a beautiful birth story, and baby too!

R's update:

At Birth:
8lbs 7oz, 21" long

One year:
(I'll have to come back and edit for height/weight)
climbing stairs but not yet walking
saying hi and about a dozen words

Two years:
~34-35" and about ~25lbs
* running, walking up and down stairs holding a railing (3rd floor apartment), climbing chain ladders, trying to jump but doing a kick thing instead, kicking and throwing a ball
* has two canines and is working on a third, no sign of the 2 yr molars
* nurses as often as a newborn, but is efficient
* one two hour nap a day, about five days out of seven, but still needs it
* sleeps in the family bed with her feet on top of mama for safekeeping
* is beginning to use compound sentences and conditional clauses, can be understood by others over half of the time although sometimes I wonder if they just don't realize she is talking to them. Uses correct pronouns sometimes but talks about herself in the third person too.
* knows her colors, recognizes some letters and numbers, can count to 12 (how many steps in each flight of stairs, I think), sings half a dozen short songs (two to three lines)
* sometimes talks about things that happened several weeks in the past, or even longer
* bosses around the two dogs and anyone else she can
* is very willful, but generally very cooperative
* prefers the stroller mostly to the baby carrier, but more than that prefers to walk
* tells us when she is poopy or wet, but refuses to use the potty
* loves trains, books, puzzles and toys that fit together

Here are two pics: smiling and conceptual art project


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Can I just share a big joy in my life at the moment? I'm back at my pre-kids weight!!!! Of course, I can't chalk up the last few pounds coming off to exercise or healthy eating, but sickness and stress... but they're gone! I'm not quite the same size as I was pre-kids, but I'm getting pretty close. I'm very comfortable in my size 7/8 clothes, so it won't be long before I'm back into my 5/6 clothes. And, when I get back to a size 4, you will alll hear me shrieking with glee! It will be awhile before I'm back at my college weight, but I'm finally seeing some results from all the hard work I've done the last six months! Since the day before Ellie was born (6.5 months ago), I've lost 47 lbs. Obviously, the first 8 lbs were the easiet...!

Today I made a huge effort not to yell at Killian, and I did pretty well. I yelled in panic when he tried to stick his hands into a poopy diaper, and I did raise my voice after he'd spit on Ellie 5-6 time, poked her in the eye, and then kicked her... (the kids were in the stroller and we were 2 miles away from home, so it was a tough situation to deal with Killy hurting Ellie - any suggestions for a situation like that? what natural consequences are there for spitting on your sister or hitting her while in a double stroller? I finally showed him that he could spit in his hand that that would be fine, but that was when he started the poking and hitting... I can't seperate them when they're in the side-by-side stroller, though! Killy's not reliable enough to walk along busy streets next to the stroller.) DH really hurt my feelings last night because he told me it didn't seem like I even liked Killy because I yelled at him so much yesterday... I felt like the worst mom ever and was seriously on monster.com looking for a job and planning to the put the kids in daycare because I felt like such a failure. I'm feeling a bit better today, though, and making a big effort not to loose my temper really paid off.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

QoC-- Congrats on your pre-kids weight! I'm not even hoping to see mine again until a) the pain in my tooth gets so bad that I can't chew anymore or b) I get pregnant again.









The big joy in my world-- BooBah has been removing her clothing and using the toilet *on her own*!! Last night, for example, she took her diaper off and went into the bathroom. I was nursing Bella, so I couldn't get up, but when Bella finally popped off I went down the hall. BooBah had closed the door of the bathroom-- a feat in and of itself, since the apartment is slanted so that the bathroom door swings open on it's own. She had apparently sat on the bathroom floor (emptying most of my conditioner bottle







: ) for a bit, but when I came in, she was sitting on the toilet. "I'm pooping in da toy-wit, mamma," she said, and she was!!







She makes no attempt to wipe herself when she poops, but when she pees she wipes on her own and holy moly, it's so wonderful not to have to deal with BooBah poop! It's the first time since BeanBean started eating solid food that I haven't had to change a nasty-smelling poopy diaper!







I'm so happy!







:

Like everything else, BooBah is potty learning on her own terms.







Today she wanted to wear a pair of adorable shorts which only fit her if she's wearing paper (which she does at my mother's and the IL's, but not at home), and we didn't have any paper diapers. Mike was hesitant, but I told him to take her to the toilet to pee and then get her dressed in underpants, and we could buy some paper diapers on our way to the park. He did, and then on her own she peed before we left (when I reminded BeanBean to







). After I ran into Target, I put a pull-up on her, but that stayed dry all the way to the state park. She was dry the rest of the day, and pooped on the toilet when we got home... I'm just so totally impressed with her devotion to this.







Hooray for BooBah!

Separating the toddler from the baby-- that's a tough one.







The question you have to ask is, *why* is he harassing her? Is he trying to get attention from you, or is he trying to help take care of her? Maybe he wants his sister to play with him and he's just too enthusiastic about "asking" her. It could just be too much nervous energy; maybe he's not getting enough sleep, or he needs more time to run... It could be any number of things, and of course they're all best dealt with in different ways. I know that BeanBean stopped harassing BooBah (and everyone else) when I started giving him iron supplements; his foulest behavior is most often caused by anemia. BooBah, on the other hand, picks Bella up in an attempt to take care of her; she wants to "HEWP!" me and her sister. I still haven't figured out the best way to deal with this. Giving her other things to do can help, but she's very quick so they don't buy much time...


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing to think that we have two year olds!!

Charlie will turn 2 on June 16th - I think we will be celebrating at a cottage that some very sweet friends have invited us to









So here's the update:

Birth: 7 pounds 3 oz, and 22 inches
1 Year: 24 pounds and 30 inches

Nearly 2 years: 26 pounds and 33 1/2 inches! I think she's going to take after daddy's build









She's talking up a storm: my favourite that she says is 'How rude!' when she has to do something that she doesn't like







She also refers to herself as Cha-cha, so a lot of things seem to start with 'Cha-cha neeeeeeds......'

She's definitely not quite as physically strong as a lot of her peers, although the exercises that the physio taught me have made a big difference to the ligaments in her ankle. We have more follow-up with the Ped Neuro and the Pediatrician later in June: they're still not ruling out CP, but it seems less and less likely given the advances that she has been making in all other areas.

Her favourite things to do are: play in the yard, pick dandelions, read books, watch trains and make mud puddles to splash in. She has a potty, and loves to make all of her toys sit in it: she herself won't sit on it for long enough to do anything!!! She's very keen to get out of wet/dirty diapers though, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time...maybe I need to set her up with some good books to read on the pot!!!

Well, looks like being another lovely sunny day here, so we're off to put our shorts and sunscreen on...








to all


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
Separating the toddler from the baby-- that's a tough one.







The question you have to ask is, *why* is he harassing her? Is he trying to get attention from you, or is he trying to help take care of her? Maybe he wants his sister to play with him and he's just too enthusiastic about "asking" her. It could just be too much nervous energy; maybe he's not getting enough sleep, or he needs more time to run...

It really seems that he just likes seeing her reaction. She cries and turns purple, and I guess that's cool to a 2 year old. The spitting thing is just crazy, its an ongoing issue. I really think he just likes to see spit change the color of whatever he spits on (as it goes from dry to wet). I'm VERY concientious of getting him plenty of exercise every day, otherwise he doesn't sleep well. Yesterday, this happened about 7pm, and so far that day he'd: spent 2 hours playing in the church nursery with a friend, the friend came home with us and spent another two hours playing (on the playground and in his play kitchen), he'd had a 2.5 hour nap, and then we played at the park. After the park, on the way to the video store, he started harassing Ellie.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Congrats on the weight loss! That is really exciting. I'm finally into pre-pregnancy weight and it is slow going but at least it is still going.

Maybe a special toy that only comes out in the stroller? A beeping, electronic garbage toy that he doesn't get any other time? Sorry not to have better advice.

We are all cranky from the heat here. It has been such a cool spring the 90 degree crap yesterday caught us by surprise...


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
Can I just share a big joy in my life at the moment? I'm back at my pre-kids weight!!!! Of course, I can't chalk up the last few pounds coming off to exercise or healthy eating, but sickness and stress... but they're gone!

Congrats! I say who the hell cares how it came off! I'd put up with being sick for a while if I could lose the weight I put on- I got back to before-pre-Rowan weight super-fast, but gained some over Christmas last year. And I don't exercise. And at the moment it is too damned hot here to do anything other than work on the house (inside!). Once we move, I plan to get plenty of exercise, and hopefully lose this weight. But I am happy for you! That's great news, and encouraging! There might be hope for me!









Is it possible to spend some time with Killy without the baby? That might help sort of tank him up on attention and deflect any focus on the baby. But it might just be normal, healthy behaviour for him to harrass his sister. Isn't that what siblings are for (says the only child)?


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Congrats, Queenie! I didn't gain very much this pg and am within a few lbs of my pre-pg weight, but my size 8 pants are NOT comfortable yet. Only time will tell if my hips have gotten permanently wider.

I need to dig out the baby book so I can do an update for James. I have no idea what he weighed at one year...


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
Is it possible to spend some time with Killy without the baby? That might help sort of tank him up on attention and deflect any focus on the baby. But it might just be normal, healthy behaviour for him to harrass his sister. Isn't that what siblings are for (says the only child)?









I make a point to do that every day... <sigh> Every morning we haver our cuddle and nursing time before Ellie wakes up, and DH puts Ellie down at night so I can cuddle and put Killy to bed every night. Plus, I cuddle him to sleep for naptime every day, too... I think this problem will persist until he (1) has greater impluse control and (2) has more empathy. When will that happen? I'm guessing when he's about 15 years old... Though, one of my in-laws favorite stories is that while they were driving him to move into his dorm freshman year of college, FIL says he saw DH hit his 13 year old sister in the backseat because he was bored. I guess I'm in for a long journey, eh?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I have to say that in terms of impulse control, BeanBean is extraordinary not only for his age, but for boys in general. When he hit his head at the Y because he was messing around, he said, "I don't know why I did that..." and he seemed very disappointed that he couldn't just tell me. I had to laugh, because guys rarely seem to know why they do silly things until they're in their early thirties-- if they ever do. At the same time, it made me recognize that I had come to expect a logical answer about these things from BeanBean, simply because he'd offered them in the past. I was expecting too much from him whenever I asked him "Why did you do that?" and I'd gotten used to recieving an answer, so when he couldn't explain his behavior he was unhappy.









My point: guys really have no idea why they do silly things most of the time. It's just not the way that their brains are wired. Men are act first, do later people, which is difficult for women to wrap their heads around as we tend to be think first, then act sorts. It's totally not fair to expect a toddler or preschooler to explain their actions, even if they are exceptionally verbal and empathic and especially if the toddler or preschooler in question is a boy. I have to keep telling myself, consciously, that Mike was probably 30 years old before he was even capable of explaining why he did things and that even now, as a 37 year old, he occasionally has difficulty with it. I'll say, "Why did you x, you could have y and things would have been so much simpler," and he'll respond, "I don't know, I just didn't think of it." This happens all the time! As a woman it's difficult for me to fathom sometimes that such a smart guy could be so clueless, but it's very normal behavior.

In other news: My teeth hurt today. The extra weight that I've packed on since Bella's birth will now unceremoniously come flying off of my behind.







Mike is considering cashing out part of his 401K so that we can pay off some medical bills and I can see the dentist again.







Super depressing. I also discovered that I only have one pair of shorts that fits me, and that of the super cheap t-shirts that I bought last year only 2 are fit to wear in public.







Oh, and my sandals have officially bitten the dust. Yick. I don't want to spend money on cute sandal because my toenails are so ugly that I'd feel stupid wearing them, but I think they stopped making thr ones I liked (Skechers Jammers, I think they were called).

I flipped through a Hanna Andersson catalog Sunday and cried afterwards. Being poor is depressing year round! I've really got to write a book or something...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday, James!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday James!

Money just sucks.

Hey, as usual I need some advice







and maybe I should take it to you ladies before wandering out of this thread. R is super grumpy all the time when she wakes up and we are getting into a conflict every morning when I try to get up and go use the bathroom. She's usually been nursing for an hour or so at that point, but doesn't want to break contact with me. Usually I end up taking her into the bathroom and holding her the whole time. She won't go to DH who is right there. The only times it doesn't happen is when she's managed to sleep over 11 hours so I think that's part of the issue but it also might be a transition thing. Meanwhile, I'm just really starting to resent having to sublimate my (urgent) needs for hers. Any suggestions?

Rynna, I hate not having money too and I can't imagine what it must feel like to be constantly juggling to make things work the way you do, though we've really had to watch it this spring thanks to some car repairs and an ER visit and some medical crap I had to take care of--we seem to be maxing out the deductible on my health insurance every single year. Just thinking about the way health care costs are handled in this country is making my blood boil...







and WTF is up with dental health being somehow excluded from most health care plans these days?







: The company I work for had to drop our coverage a couple years ago. Isn't the mouth part of the body too?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balancin1*
Meanwhile, I'm just really starting to resent having to sublimate my (urgent) needs for hers. Any suggestions?

Before I offer my thoughts on R, I wanted to address this. There are times when you have to listen to your child shriek. I know that it's not very AP, and that it's not a lot of fun, and that it's really hard to justify it to oneself when you only have one child, but it's true. Sometimes mommy has to pee, whether the toddler likes it or not! Mike understands that sometimes I have to get out of bed and leave one or more children unhappy; he talks to them, he does his best to comfort, but if they only want mommy they just have to wait. A bladder infection from holding urine too long and too often would take a lot more time away from them than the 45 seconds in which I can relieve myself and wash my hands.







I guess what I'm saying is, she'll learn that you're coming back *and* that she can derive comfort from daddy's presence if you just break suction and get up to use the toilet.









Now then: I've read a lot about chronically sleep-deprived children here, and while I disagree with the idea that all children who go to bed late are sleep deprived, I will say that a great many children sleep better and longer when they go to bed early. Maybe you could try making bedtime half an hour earlier, so that she's less antsy and more awake when you need to use the bathroom in the morning?

Quote:

WTF is up with dental health being somehow excluded from most health care plans these days?







: The company I work for had to drop our coverage a couple years ago. Isn't the mouth part of the body too?








I've been wondering about that myself... apparently it isn't.









Aren't the new smilies cool?! There's even a cursed one:







:


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday, James!

I can't believe the twos are here! Wow! Have I really "known" you all that long?









Ugh. As for the dental coverage, we just got it. $20/month for the whole family. It completely covers cleanings every six months and X-rays once/year for all of us. I think it covers 80% of all other work. Since dh almost ALWAYS has a cavity, this freakin' rules! It's taken 10 years of dedication and hard work at his job, but finally we have dental!









Rynna, I hope to hell you can get to a dentist soon and end this pain!

Queenie, congrats on the weight loss! Yay!

Once again, where in the hell is Julie? Did I miss something? She didn't leave us did she?


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
I make a point to do that every day... <sigh> Every morning we haver our cuddle and nursing time before Ellie wakes up, and DH puts Ellie down at night so I can cuddle and put Killy to bed every night. Plus, I cuddle him to sleep for naptime every day, too...

No, I meant go somewhere and do something. Do you take him to the store without her? Do you go for a walk with just him? The park for half an hour? Go have lunch with just Killy? Not just routine things like sleep times but ordinary and exciting things too.

And I say "attachment parenting" has nothing to do with never letting your child cry. People who make every effort so their children don't cry are creating very selfish, spoiled little people- and many of them in the guise of being "AP." Your two-year-old can holler for a minute while Mom goes to the bathroom and either learn to accept comfort from Dad or deal with it.

But this is one reason I am going to try to rule out the morning nursing-in-bed. It makes it very hard to get up without lots of yelling from Rowan. I mean, we're not talking about a newborn, and even a newborn can lie in a carseat or crib for a few moments so you can pee before nursing, so you're relaxed. It's not only OK to prioritize some of your needs, it's good for you and your kids.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
HOnce again, where in the hell is Julie? Did I miss something? She didn't leave us did she?

She might have because of the whole signature thing. I hope she comes back!!

Rynna- Do you have a college nearby that has a dental school? I know here one of the hospitals has a clinic that is run by students. Just a thought. It totally sucks that you're in pain and I hope you're better soon!









I got some crappy news today. One of my really good friends most likely has lymphoma or lukemia. She goes Friday for a CAT scan. She has a little one that is jsut a few weeks older then our babies. She recently weaned because she was jsut plain wiped out and had a bad feeling something else was going on. She really sad about weaning and is now terrified that she's not going to see her 3 kids grow up into adulthood. I'm hoping and praying that thre is some other bizarre reason for all her symptoms and that the CAT scan and additional bloodwork will show them soemthing less severe but for the information that she was given it's not likely. I'm just so sad and I really wish we lived closer.

On a positive note! I'm organizing a benefit for my neighbors son and Panera Bread is going to donate the food!! I'm so psyched!

We're going to Moe's for dinner(kids eat free on Tues.) so I got to get the kids moving!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Dh's cousin was diagnosed with leukemia and given six months to live twelve years ago. It is no longer the death sentence it once was, though of course I hope it is not something that serious.

What was Julie's signature deal? My signature options were revoked a few months back but I never caught how she managed to offend the powers-that-be.

The money thing- this is why I decided not to bother becoming a direct-entry midwife and to go ahead and become an RN and then a CNM. For such a high-pressure job, I want a good salary and good benefits for my family, paid vacations, etc, and most direct-entry midwives just don't have the lifestyle I want. And I don't want dh to shoulder the financial burden alone much longer. It's not fair. Plus which I can make a very nice salary as an RN while obtaining the midwifery credentials, and I will shortly have two kids in private school in addition to everything else under the sun. And no large sums to inherit, either.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for the advice and support. I guess it isn't so much about whether she cries or not but about not being able to start the day in a good way one way or the other. The crying is awful and so is taking her to the bathroom with me (which, incidentally, doesn't stop the crying so much as take it down several notches.)

Rynna, I agree that overtiredness/chronic sleep deprivation is probably the issue. We are caught in a situation where if she takes a nap she has big trouble falling asleep at night and if she doesn't take a nap she melts down most of the late afternoon. Short of CIO I am stymied at how to fix it. Last night for instance we did the bedtime thing for almost two hours. We try a mix of things--nursing, reading, alone time, etc. Last night I ended up just having to hold her still and keep shushing her for 45 minutes until she finally fell asleep. It is no good. I think there may be some deeper issues, she may not be getting her quotient of mama time in the day or something. Maybe renewed efforts on the physical activity and more mama time and I'll start up the stupid sleep charts again and see if I can spot a pattern. Sigh. Ideas and advice welcome, we've been struggling with this for two freakin' years.







:

Sandi, I will send good thoughts to your friend and cross everything for some good news. That is my greatest fear, not the illness for my own sake but leaving my kids without a mama.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I can't find Julie in the members' list now....I sent her an email, is anyone in touch with her!?!?!?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh Sandi!







I'll keep her in my thoughts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balancin1*
Rynna, I agree that overtiredness/chronic sleep deprivation is probably the issue. We are caught in a situation where if she takes a nap she has big trouble falling asleep at night and if she doesn't take a nap she melts down most of the late afternoon. Short of CIO I am stymied at how to fix it.

The fastest way to do it would probably be to wake her up a bit earlier, and get her nap in earlier in the day. BooBah needs to take a nap most days; she's perfectly content to take it at 11 am or at 3 pm, but not both. If I can get her up and moving by 7 (and it can't be any earlier, because if the kids are up when Mike leaves for work and I'm not taking them anywhere, all hell breaks loose), she'll eat breakfast, watch some PBS kids and nap at 11. Then she's wonderful for the rest of the day; up at 12:30 for lunch, runs around, plays with Daddy, has dinner, and goes to bed very nicely around 8:30. If she takes a nap at 3, the whole evening is shot. She's lucky to get to sleep by midnight, and then of course she doesn't want to wake up at 7 (nor do I!)... it's a self-perpetuating cycle, and it takes some tooth gritting to break.

BeanBean was a lot easier, sleep-wise, than BooBah is. He nearly always got as much sleep as he needed, regardless of when the family went to bed. I guess it was easier for him, having a baby sister; mommy was tired at a "reasonable" hour, so it wasn't a big deal for him to go to bed early.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
The fastest way to do it would probably be to wake her up a bit earlier, and get her nap in earlier in the day.

Rynna, you are like my conscience or something. That's exactly what the issue is only we've been trying to tackle it from the other side and only making a half-hearted attempt at just going for it head on. I've been lazy because I'm not getting to bed early enough (after battling a toddler half the night)...

The heat has broke here finally. Maybe everything will get a little easier.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

You are like *my* conscience; thinking about you had a lot to do with me actually dragging my lazy booty out of bed after Bella finished nursing and waking the kids up at a reasonable hour.







It's nine a.m. and the kids have eaten and are playing quietly, despite the fact that BooBah didn't get to bed until just after 11 (when she finally passed out after screaming, totally exhausted, for a solid hour







). Thanks to your post, I realized that I had to suck it up and wake up in the morning, so I asked Mike to make sure that I was awake when he left for work.









I actually talked to Mike a bit last night (my guess would be that he read my blog-- sometimes, that's a useful thing!) and told him what I needed from him in order to get the kids out of the house more often and into bed earlier. As a result, he's going to remove the four boxes of books (which are his; his father made him take them when they were found during the move) from the van and help me clean out the cooler. See, the reason that I have a hard time taking the kids out during the day is that it's very expensive to feed them on the road. If we can pack a picnic lunch, we can spend the whole day out of the house. I think that'd be a good thing for BeanBean and BooBah! We spend the day at Pine Grove, come back in time to play with daddy, eat dinner, and go to bed so that we can get up at 7 and do it all again.







I'm probably overly optimistic about this plan,







: but I figure, it'll be like summer camp for them if it works, only without the compulsory arts-and-crafts and the kids trying to rebuild their usual cliques within the structure of their group; anyone else remember "the cool cabin?"







Even when I was part of "the cool cabin," I didn't understand it.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

My problems are I am too tired to get up, and I keep hoping if I get him back to sleep I can sneak out and enjoy a few moments of peace without him. It isn't working. I think I simply have to put anything else on hold until the house is done, and then I can focus on other things like a routine and cutting down nursing if not weaning entirely, etc. I am *really* looking forward to the move and being part of the school community and having to be somewhere by 8 am every morning. One big problem I see with a lot of homeschooling families is they are never *required* to be anywhere or do anything at a particular time; a lot of homeschoolers I know are chronically late and expect everyone (even hired teachers) to rearrange their schedules around them! And I am *so* excited about the burden of dd's education being lifted -poof!- from me. There's some really excellent teachers at Hawthorne Valley; I was really impressed and feel very grateful she will have as good a 7-12 experience as I did, no doubt even better!

Oh, and for dental care- dh once got the best dental care ever at some emergency clinic in the middle of nowhere while he was traveling, and very cheap, too.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

we're having major sleep issues here.

i just spent an hour and half putting lily down for her nap. it was ugly. at one point the three of us were all wailing and i was just praying that i could hold it together enough to not hurt one of my beautiful children.









last night lily didn't go to bed until almost 9:30 (started trying to put her down at 8 o'clock). way too late for her.

we are so out of our routine since quinn arrived. with lily i didn't have any routines for a looooong time. i laid on the couch and watched daytime tv and slept when she slept etc.

this time i'm trying so hard to get some semblence of a rhythm back in place so she will hopefully be a little less out of sorts but it's hard. i'm so tired.

anyway....better go eat....start dinner...pick up the house...pee etc. now that she's finally sleeping.

damn. this mama stuff is hard.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

, Erin.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, it's definately most difficult when #2 is a baby. I think that it's easier this time around, but there's so much other crap going on that i can't tell.

i have a sudden, desperate craving for doritos, of all things.







i'm probably getting dehydrated, because i rarely crave salty snacks.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks, all!

James had a nice day. We had cake and opened presents with some childfree friends tonight, and he'll have a birthday party at a farm on Saturday with his kid friends.

My mom just got here! Yeehah!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

thanks susan and rynna.

i put in a distress call to dh and he came home early. with some food in me and a little break i've got a little more perspective...

i realized that i changed the rules on lily. during pregnancy it was unlimited nursing.....as long as i could lay down and close my eyes i was happy.....and i napped with her for 2+ hours every day.

now....i don't have time to nap. seriously. i need that time to eat, clean, go to the bathroom, make dinner, pay bills, write thank you notes, snuggle/nurse/change the boy etc.

so the poor girl must be so confused. everything has changed.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

: James I tried posting this yesterday and it wouldn't let me. I hope you had a great day!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dharmama*
i realized that i changed the rules on lily. during pregnancy it was unlimited nursing.....as long as i could lay down and close my eyes i was happy.....and i napped with her for 2+ hours every day.

now....i don't have time to nap. seriously. i need that time to eat, clean, go to the bathroom, make dinner, pay bills, write thank you notes, snuggle/nurse/change the boy etc.









I'd let the housework slide... then again, I'm really good at letting housework slide. Entropy is my friend.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I compltely agree with Rynna on this one: as much as I HATE having a messy house, I hate to be a frazzled grumpy mama even more. So, I nap with the kids and bitch and moan later to DH about how messy the house is... but I think its the lesser of the two evils. And, don't be afraid to wait a couple months on thany-you notes. I just sent ones out last month for all the baby-presents Ellie got, but I could include some really cute pictures of Ellie sitting up and looking cute all dressed up. No one noticed the notes were late because they were so enthralled to get pictures! (I had people calling to thank me for the thank you notes - that's a first!)

Ugh... I'm pretty sure I have an ulcer (or ulcers). I'm pretty sure I've had them before, too. I'm so stressed about everything with my sister lately (car wreck because of a seizure last week, two more seizures yesterday and dealt with a doctor in ER that knew NOTHING about epilepsy medication, and her neurologist is changing her medications...), I just can't eat much and when I do eat my stomach is KILLING me for hours afterward. Bleah. I know ulcers can be serious, my grandmother almost died from them in her 30's, but mine aren't showing any signs of being anywhere near that bad. I'm at a lower weight now that I have been since before I had kids (lost another 2 lbs the last few days!), so I guess there's a silver lining to every cloud. We're going on vacation with my parents next week and they've promised me that I will have the week off and they'll be in charge of everything. It sucks, but I'm basically the mommy to my kids, DH, and my sister so I'm always under a lot of pressure. It will be nice to get to relax for a few days!

So, Target has the cutest toddler shirts right now! I got Killy one that says, "My grandparents don't spoil me, they're just very accomodating." and one that says, "I do my own stunts." Both are perfect! And, I've found the perfect summer sandals for him: swim shoes! The soles are very flexible, but rubber, and they dry out quickly. The only problem is that they're fairly narrow, so I have to go one size bigger for him to be comfy in them.

Killy's having a big verbal explosion! Yay! Lots and lots of new words, he's mimicking everything I say, and he's talking in 2 and 3 word sentances a lot of the time.

Oh, and here's some birthday pics:
train cake
eating the cake
Killy, Ellie, and a friend from church on the playground!
He loves his playground so much, he literally swung himself to sleep!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
My problems are I am too tired to get up, and I keep hoping if I get him back to sleep I can sneak out and enjoy a few moments of peace without him.











Me too, and it bites me every time. Do I learn? No I do not.

I am having trouble getting out of the house too and getting out and doing stuff makes everything go better. I cannot imagine it with three children, one child alone is like mounting a polar expedition. R needs good transitions but sometimes I just have to get firm and get her out the door and then she is fine. What's Pine Grove?

Erin,







You'll find your rhythym, and I am impressed that you were able to step into Lily's shoes and figure it out. I totally know what you mean about needing the nap time for other things. I had (still have!) the hardest time with that. In retrospect in the beginning I was trying to figure out how to get it all done "from now on" when I could have just been working on how to get it done right then.

QoC, what an amazing birthday cake, it's so pretty! and I love the picture of Killy asleep in the swing. I hope the break with your parents can recharge your batteries.

The plan for the day is to get out of the house this morning and enjoy this beautiful cooler weather, some time in the playground to wear her out and hopefully an early nap. Then maybe a trip somewhere fun in the afternoon 'cause we need an R-centric day. Yesterday we took a nursing nap and that seemed to really help our evening go more smoothly.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

queenie - great cake!!!!

thanks for the support you guys. today has been much better. she just went down for a nap and there were no tears.







dh and i brainstormed last night -- 3 books and the lie down with mama. if she doesn't lie down, mama has to leave the room and lily can have quiet alone time.

i told her ahead of time what would happen and was gentle but firm. i had to leave the room twice but she didn't cry...she just chose quiet alone time over lying down with mama.

the third time i went in she asked me to rub her back, which i did, and she was snoring in 5 minutes!!!

ahhhhhhh.....much better.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
So, Target has the cutest toddler shirts right now! I got Killy one that says, "My grandparents don't spoil me, they're just very accomodating." and one that says, "I do my own stunts."

I bought that "stunts" shirt for BeanBean. I love it, but it doesn't fit him well-- it's so wide, it's built for a kid who's entirely un-Bean-like.







I keep thinking that I'll cut the cute part out and then make it a patch on another shirt or a jacket, but I haven't been able to find shirts that fit him *anywhere*... they're making everything for much rounder children and if your kid's a string, your just SOL.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balancin1*
I am having trouble getting out of the house too and getting out and doing stuff makes everything go better. I cannot imagine it with three children, one child alone is like mounting a polar expedition. R needs good transitions but sometimes I just have to get firm and get her out the door and then she is fine. What's Pine Grove?

I was talking about this on the April DDC thread; some of the new (first time) moms were asking how you get out of the house with a baby, and I had to laugh. It seemed so difficult to get out when it was just BeanBean, and absolutely impossible when BooBah was small... these days, I hardly think about it.







It really gets easier after the first two kids. Some of it is me (I'm more relaxed and more prepared at the same time) and some of it is them (BeanBean is a whole person who can dress himself, put his shoes on, carry his things downstairs and buckle himself into his carseat; he can also be relied upon not to do any number of dangerous/scary/mamma-involvement-required things). All in all, it's no more difficult to get the kids out of the house (for me) now than it was when BeanBean was a little guy. Embarassingly, I find that I take almost exactly the same amount of "stuff" with me.
















Erin, congrats! It's always nice when you can get them to sleep without tribulation.









It's official-- ChibiChibi will be free from school forever on the 8th.







I made a deal with my mother concerning BizzyBug: if I can get her up at least one grade level in reading in the next two months, she will pull her out of school as well.







One grade level would be a heck of a lot more than she learned this year; I mean, every single day, when you ask her, "What did you do at school today?" she would launch into this big explanation about who had snack that day, who's birthday it was, and how many kids in her class were six (she'd recite them all). With more questions, you could sometimes elicit more answers from her-- yesterday, she told me that she did reading buddies and that hers was "Littlgirl Soandso Mrs. Soandso's daughter who's in third grade in Mrs. Whatserface's class she's prolly 8 or 9." (No, she really doesn't speak with any punctuation marks at all...







: We'll have to work on that.) My sister thinks that I'm completely insane to want to have four kids in the house, to say nothing of five. She doesn't understand how deep my loathing of school runs, or my commitment to homeschooling and saving my nieces, as well as my own children, from the hell that I associate with school. At least I'm getting them before things get really awful... although things have been pretty bad for Chibi this year.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
I was talking about this on the April DDC thread; some of the new (first time) moms were asking how you get out of the house with a baby, and I had to laugh. It seemed so difficult to get out when it was just BeanBean, and absolutely impossible when BooBah was small... these days, I hardly think about it.







It really gets easier after the first two kids. Some of it is me (I'm more relaxed and more prepared at the same time) and some of it is them (BeanBean is a whole person who can dress himself, put his shoes on, carry his things downstairs and buckle himself into his carseat; he can also be relied upon not to do any number of dangerous/scary/mamma-involvement-required things). All in all, it's no more difficult to get the kids out of the house (for me) now than it was when BeanBean was a little guy. Embarassingly, I find that I take almost exactly the same amount of "stuff" with me.
















I agree! W/ Lauren I felt like it took me at least an hour to pack up and leave the house. I was always afraid I wouldn't have enough stuff







: When Maddie was little I was always afraid that I wouldn't be able to chase Lauren and take care of Maddie. I was constantly filled w/ what if's. When Lily was born there was no way I could stay home, I had to take someone to dance, school, swimming, soccer, playgroup etc! I now travel so light. W/ Lauren I had one of those Lands End diaper bags that look like carry-on luggage and I brought everything!! W/ Maddie I had a little tripper back pack diaper bag and I still brought a lot. Now I have a WAHM fancy diaper bag and I bring almost nothing (diaper, wipes, spray bottle, snacks and my wallet) and most of the time I leave it all in my car and just bring my wallet. It's funny how you change in 7 years!

Oh hey did I tell you today is my 10th anniversary! 10 years ago right now I was eating at Denny's w/ my bridesmaids before we went to get our hair done. Time flies!

And speaking of my anniversary dh & I had planned to go back to Sandals for our 10th aniversary. We thought we'd just leave the kids w/ family and take off for a week. We also thought we'd have way more money then we do now, because I was NEVER going to be one of those people that left their career to raise their kids! Heck, wasn't that what day care was for!







Man I've changed!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, when BeanBean was little, I walked everywhere and took him in this gigantic Peg Perego stroller. It has a huge basket underneath it, and I'd inevitably fill it. It was a slightly different situation, because it was winter and I did in fact need to have an extra blanket on hand, but other than that? A book, my wallet, half a package of diapers, a whole box of wipes, purell, my breastpump (what if the world ended while I was out?!), an extra bottle & nipple, wipes to steralize said bottle, diaper rash cream, baby lotion, extra socks...







This list went on and on!

Now I keep a little bottle of purell, a box of baby wipes and half a dozen sposies each for Bella and BooBah in the car; I've also got an emergency breastpump (because on three separate occasions I have needed a pump and not had one on me







: ) & milk storage kit in a plastic shoebox and a first aid kit that both live in the car. My wallet usually stays in the car, so that I know where it is.







Other than that?







Carseats... oh! In the summertime, I like to keep take & toss sippies in the car, because the kids get dehydrated (especially BooBah) and bottled water is too expensive if you buy less than a gallon at a time.







I try to keep a sling in the car, but that's difficult for me these days. It doesn't matter: I can still have the kids ready to go anywhere for up to 3 hours in about 10 minutes.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

The first time w/ flew w/ Lauren, she was 2months old, we took more crap then 15 families would ever need! We had two great big suitcases full of "what if" stuff. Now w/ 5 of us we take two regular sized suit cases for all of us.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3girlsmommy*
We thought we'd just leave the kids w/ family and take off for a week. We also thought we'd have way more money then we do now, because I was NEVER going to be one of those people that left their career to raise their kids! Heck, wasn't that what day care was for!







Man I've changed!











How funny it seems in retrospect. I wasn't going to let having a child "change" me as if it was somehow bad to let motherhood change me. I guess I was afraid of losing myself because I didn't know how much I would gain. I feel that way about having another child--it seems pretty scary in some ways but I'm sure that if we choose to do it someday I'll look back at my worries and they will seem a little silly.

Our trouble in getting out of the house isn't really all the stuff it's the psychological barrier of the three flights of stairs. Easy to go down, a PITA to come back up. So I tend to cluster my stuff into bigger outings and those of course are more unmanageable than several short ones. Now that I've realized what I'm doing I'm working to counteract it.

We slept in until 8:30 this morning because we were up in the night. The third canine is finally making it's appearance.







: So, no nap because she wasn't ready for it until 4pm. Then the next couple hours were hairy because she was so freakin' tired. Didn't help that I sprained an ankle falling off the slide at the playground this morning. (I need a more fitting username, no?







) But oh was she cheerful when we got up this morning which just proves the whole problem is not quite enough sleep. So my resolve is therefore strengthened to keep working on it.

Congrats Erin on the smooth nap, hope today was also good!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, ladies, I'm heading out for a week of vacation - and boy, do I need it! I'll "see" you all again next weekend.

Love,
Jen


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

We had another smooth nap day today.









Have a great vacation Queenie!

Sandi ~ Happy Anniversary!! What a great milestone!!!









Darn. Squeaker wants me. I've been snuggling him on the couch since 7 and just handed him off to DH so I could have a couple of minutes on MDC. Oh well...he's not having it and I'm not in the mood to juggle him while nak-ing so time for me to log off.

Hey - Has anyone heard from Seedling lately??? She hasn't been around in a couple of months. Hope she's doing ok.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Flora!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

: Flora!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Rossignel!







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm still having a hard time beliving that our kids are (almost) two.







:

Saturday I tried to help BooBah get dressed-- this is a *big* nono, you'd think I'd know it by now, but I keep trying to help her. She finally stepped back away from me and said, "I do it _by mysewf._ You watch!" and then pulled her dress over her head and her bloomers up. Then she stood up rather haughtily and said, "I put my dress on backwards," for all the world like she had intended to do it that way, and did we dare say a word about it? Part of me wanted to laugh, but mostly I was in shock. She was just so funny about it all. A few minutes later she said, "I will fix my dress," and she stood up and did it, but it had to be on her own terms. God forbid anyone interferes!







She's a total riot.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

:Rossignel


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
I'm still having a hard time beliving that our kids are (almost) two.







:

Saturday I tried to help BooBah get dressed-- this is a *big* nono, you'd think I'd know it by now, but I keep trying to help her. She finally stepped back away from me and said, "I do it _by mysewf._ You watch!" and then pulled her dress over her head and her bloomers up. Then she stood up rather haughtily and said, "I put my dress on backwards," for all the world like she had intended to do it that way, and did we dare say a word about it? Part of me wanted to laugh, but mostly I was in shock. She was just so funny about it all. A few minutes later she said, "I will fix my dress," and she stood up and did it, but it had to be on her own terms. God forbid anyone interferes!







She's a total riot.

BooBah & Lily are very similar little people. Her favorite phrase is "ME DO SELF!" God forbid anyone try and help that child or get in her way when she has plans. Her new trick is taking her diaper off when it's poopy.







The problem is... she doesn't tell us she's doing it. She'll quietly go upstairs into her room and do it. Friday dh found her w/ her diaper off and poop all over the floor. Man I hope she decides to use the potty full time SOON!

Times up!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! We had a long day as we had to take our car in to be repaired this morning, but I think she had a good birthday anyway. We took her to the zoo in the afternoon.

R's big bid for independence is not wanting to ride in the stroller ever, or any form of carrier. She will ask to be carried when she's overdone it, but lose her marbles when I try to shift her into anything at all that doesn't kill my back.

Belated Happy Birthday, Flora! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Oooohhhh, I just accidentally deleted my post!







: I sold my PA property in three days, but it will of course take a few weeks to get the money, and I am still working nonstop on this house, and we should be going to contract on the new house soon, and I have nothing interesting to say. Here is my current house! http://www.expertrealty.com/HomeDeta...ListingId=9910 It is very strange to have pictures of my house on the web!

Reading Nursing Mother's Guide to Weaning! And I am thinking of moving his crib back to a crib position in the room, and ending the side-carred arrangement. This way when he wakes I will of necessity be out of the bed, and cannot fall into the trap of nursing in bed, for hours of intermittent clutching and shrieking as I try to escape, or interrupted dozing. When nursing in bed works, it's lovely, but when the time has passed, it's awful!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
When nursing in bed works, it's lovely, but when the time has passed, it's awful!

Amen to that! Every night I say I'm going to sleep with dd in her room so I can start nightweaning ds. Every night I end up sleeping in my bed and nursing half the night. He spent 3 nights with my mom and slept through the night there. He slept in bed with my mom and dd. Why can't he do that here?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I wish that I could nurse Bella lying down; I really miss that. BooBah was the easiest nursling ever, and I really got used to having it easy. Those were the days...









Miss "I do it by mysewf!" has been spending lots of time on the toilet lately, all of her own accord. I'm so unbelievably happy about this that I really want to throw her a party.







Or maybe I want to throw *me* a party.







Not only is BooBah working hard to get out of diapers, but Bella is big enough to wear the medium covers that I have and premium prefolds without looking ridiculous. I still end up putting wool over her covers a lot of the time because her legs are still a bit skinny, but in another month I may not need to do that anymore.







I can hardly believe that I'll be putting the infant prefolds away soon!

Another girl that I used to babysit for (now 19) just had a baby; a little boy. I didn't get to meet him today, because I had to get the kids home early for their new bedtime. Apparently his mother is gung-ho to nurse the baby, and they're both doing well; she and her boyfriend are both working and living with their own parents so that they can save money and buy a house. I feel unbelievably old; I changed this little girl's diapers, for crying out loud, and tonight she's changing her baby's diapers. I thought I was a grownup when my best friend had jury duty, but today I feel really, really old...







: (I love that smilie!)


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Happy Birthdays to all these big kids!

Has anyone figured out what happened to Julie? Her name was "mattjule," right? I can't find it in the members list. I suppose I'll try snail mail at this point, unless someone knows what happened....

I fell into the hideous dozing trap again because I could not get up after only two hours of sleep. I did make him go back to sleep on my chest with a bottle, because I could not bear to nurse him. A few hours later when he woke was when the cycle began, but I needed the rest. The only way I got him off me was to tell him we had to make his birthday cake!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

:














:







to James, Flora and Rossignel! I can't believe our babies are turning two. Ds's speech has really taken off the last few weeks. He's saying sentences all the time and he speaks very clearly. So cute!

Liz, as far as I know, nobody has heard from Julie (mattjule). She hasn't posted to the Yahoo group. Seedling seems to be missing as well.







Mummoth hasn't been around much either. It seems we're dropping like flies.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

I went back into an old thread to look for Julie's posts when I couldn't find her on the members list, and she's now listed as a guest. There's an option in the profile to email her but I did not try it. Maybe we can try emailing directly from the email in the yahoo list? It's sad to see people go.

R is refusing to wear diapers and won't pee in the potty, though she is very fascinated by her poop and pee. I should just let her pee in her clothes/on the floor, right? She's trying to learn about her body, I think. Anyone have good resources to point me to on potty learning? She's very stubborn and I feel like I am doing everything wrong.

DH slept on an air mattress last night because R was telling him to get out of bed the night before and kicking him. We are just stress monkeys around here trying to get his academic year wrapped up and he needs his sleep and we thought this was the fastest way to get him some, but it is not a permanent solution.

I feel so distant from my tantruming, kicking child the last couple weeks. I love independent little children and the fact that she's growing up, but boy do I feel like I am the worst mother ever making every single possible mistake lately.

Oh yeah, and I let her take a three hour nap yesterday which ruined bedtime so she was ubercranky when I woke her up at 7 this morning. Just shoot me now or send over Supernanny, even she might do a better job these days.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balancin1*
I feel so distant from my tantruming, kicking child the last couple weeks. I love independent little children and the fact that she's growing up, but boy do I feel like I am the worst mother ever making every single possible mistake lately.

Oh yeah, and I let her take a three hour nap yesterday which ruined bedtime so she was ubercranky when I woke her up at 7 this morning. Just shoot me now or send over Supernanny, even she might do a better job these days.

















: I've got a better idea-- how about you and I trade places for a few days? Kids often respond better to people who aren't their parents, and BeanBean's been a demon today... I felt ridiculously close to trying to stuff him into a FedEx box and shipping him somewhere, just to get him out of my hair.














:


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*







: I've got a better idea-- how about you and I trade places for a few days?

Deal! I feel like I could handle someone else's children just fine, it's just my own that is making me







:

(definitely the world's best smilie)


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

:







Happy Birthday, Rowan!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Rowan!!







:

I am skipping a nap deliberately today to try to get us back on some semblance of a schedule. If we survive the afternoon, I have all kinds of minor potty brags to share.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy birthday, Rowan!

So this morning, BooBah went to use the toilet (as she has been doing every morning for the past week, yay BooBah!) but unlike most mornings, she pooped. When she finished, she wiped and flushed and washed her hands... but she only wiped the front!







Whoops!







Silly BooBah! I didn't notice until a few minutes later, because she sat down in front of me to get her ponytails. When she stood up, there was poop in front of me!







: I was feeling better today, though, so I just laughed.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! We "celebrated" yesterday, so today was kind of ordinary. Plenty of cake to finish, though, since dh had to go to Chicago today.









Rowan is 33 lbs and 36 1/2 inches tall today! And he slept until seven am, which makes an amazing difference, that one hour. I do not feel any sense of outrage and just plain rage when he wakes at seven, as opposed to six.







:


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Kieran!







:







I don't know if Robin is still around, but I thought she might check in on Kieran's birthday!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Kieran!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

: Kieran!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy birthday Kieran!

So, R skipped the nap yesterday but then fell asleep from 5-7:30. We read to her in the dark from 7:30-9 and she fell asleep at 9:30, which is GREAT for us. She slept until 8 am this morning and was a different kid today. I got an hour to myself before she woke up. =) And no screaming! Hooray!

Now, how to get a repeat...


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

We're on the same page, balancin, because I got Rowan to bed at 8:30 last night, did not hear from him until 2:30 am, and then he slept until 6:30. I feel *much* better and only hope tonight will progress the same way.

I went to bed early for once last night, at around 11:30. When he woke me at 2:30, I assumed it was already morning. That's how tired I am! I was amazed and overjoyed to discover it was only the middle of the night. A drink of water, a hug, and held my hand through the crib bar until he went back to sleep in a few minutes, and I climbed happily back into bed.

An indicator of my exhaustion: I got into bed under both comforters last night, did not turn over once, and when I got up, the bed still looked made.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Two in a row. Shhhhh. No jinxing allowed. And she wanted to be hugged rather than nurse to sleep. WTF? I'm not complaining, but don't know what to think. Please please please let us be getting into a new habit of more sleep.

Liz, hope you had a good night too. I totally know what you mean about being so exhausted you think it must be morning.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I had a fairly good night too, knock wood. He woke at 5am and we did get into the nursing-doze for an hour or so, but he slept from 9:30 until 5am, so that at least is more manageable.

But I am not getting nearly enough done - I wonder if he is sleeping better because of that? In which case we are doomed.







:

He's really enjoying learning to ride his trike indoors!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Ooh, a tricycle... I bet BooBah would go crazy for one, I'll have to start looking.









Yesterday Mike's parents took the kids to the park, and Mike's mother was shocked and horrified by how quickly BooBah went down the "fwide" (head first and at the bottom almost before poor MIL realized where she'd gone), and by her repeated requests to "Go higher!!" on the "fwings". She's a bit of a daredevil.







I was, too, but not until I was much older.

In other news... I started spotting yesterday! It's not a real period, but it's probably a warning period that people are always talking about. I think I'm on my way back to real cycles! Hooray!

Mike got paid on Friday, and bought a bottle of Floravit; in a few days, BeanBean's demonesque streak will have faded into a manageable stubborness.







: I'm excited.









ChibiChibi finished school on Thursday; when I saw her yesterday afternoon she said she was eager to begin homeschooling already.







: I don't mind, of course, but I'd really like her to have some kind of break in between. She's just eager to get out of my mother's house, poor kid.







I've been explaining Miquon mathematics to my mother, and I think I've got her on my page. I didn't think it would be hard, considering that even if you buy the entire series, you spend less money than you would on half a year of Saxon.







:







I cannot believe that I'm looking forward to this so much... I must have lost my mind.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi everyone! Just a few more days until ds's birthday. I just can't believe it! He's really talking a lot and just being super cute and sweet.









I, on the other hand, have a raging case of pink-eye. It hurts so bad, and my eye is so sensitive to light that I've kept the house dark all day. I can't even consider stepping outside into the sunlight. Plus, I have to wear my four-year-old glasses, which I can't see very well with. I really, really want LASIK surgery. Anyway, I had pink-eye as a child and I swear I don't remember it hurting this much. I'm hoping and praying that the kids don't get it.I think I'm going to have to cancel ds's birthday party because I'm afraid that by the end of the week he or dd will have pink-eye. Apparently, the viral type that I have has a incubation period of up to a week, so if the kids do have it, it could be a while before they start showing symptoms. Any been there, done that advice?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm back! Vacation was LOVELY!

I had recurring eye infections for about a year straight when I was in college. I had a nurse tell me to use tearless baby shampoo to wash my eye daily to help, and it did seem to help. Rinse very thouroughly afterward, though!

Re: trikes - Killy got a big wheel for his birthday from my parents (low rider trike with bigger wheels) and he loves it. My parents ended up getting him a helmet, too, because he saw big kids riding their bikes with helmets and really wanted one, too.

Verbal explosion continuing! He chatters all the time! Well, all the time that he isn't deviling his baby sister...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I had eye infections from the middle of 8th grade until the fall of 10th. They sucked, and I had four different kinds of drops and this goopy ointment that I had to use. Nothing seemed to work alone, I was always using two or three different things. All I remember is that it completely sucked, and I felt lucky not to be blind at the end of it.









BeanBean is already calmer after just two days of Floravital, which makes me wonder how I can work it into our budget on a regular basis. The "kid's coffee" doesn't seem to be quite enough for him...









Have any of you seen the healing your gut tribe & signatures? Do you know what they're talking about? I asked the question, but nobody answered me and I have no idea what they mean, nor what their abbreviations mean, but I think it's worth looking into, you know? I'm trying to get better food into all of us this summer, I really want to make an effort at improving our nutrition in general, but without sacrificing other necessities (like electricity and phone service). Thus far, it looks like you have to be extremely wealthy to do this stuff, but if I knew what they were talking about, perhaps I could find a cheaper way?


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*

Have any of you seen the healing your gut tribe & signatures? Do you know what they're talking about? I asked the question, but nobody answered me and I have no idea what they mean, nor what their abbreviations mean, but I think it's worth looking into, you know? I'm trying to get better food into all of us this summer, I really want to make an effort at improving our nutrition in general, but without sacrificing other necessities (like electricity and phone service). Thus far, it looks like you have to be extremely wealthy to do this stuff, but if I knew what they were talking about, perhaps I could find a cheaper way?









I've seen the tribe. Off to investigate...


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Susan, no advice, just









QoC, welcome back.

Sunday night was not such a good night as we got to bed late and I had a Drs appointment we had to get up for yesterday morning, but last night was pretty good again. I sure hope we are turning a permanent corner.

Now I'm all intrigued by the healing the gut tribe too.

Speaking of nutrition, how are the others doing who were working on weight loss? I'm stalled out right now waiting for my period but it continues to come off sloooooooooowly. My Dr commented positively on it yesterday and that felt good. All my pants are too big and falling down but I don't want to spend a lot of money on clothes. Both not to spend the money and because I hope I'll need yet another size by the end of the summer. I should get the big stuff out of the house though so it is not an option to go back. Maybe a cheap pair of pants/shorts or two? Or just make myself wear the elastic waist-skirts I have every day?


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Susan- My dh had pink eye last year nad it was a beast! He washed his pillow case and wash cloth and towel every morning in HOT water and washed his h ands constantly. We think it started w/ Maddie who had a very mild case that didn't need treatment(I guess a lot of times kids don't). So you might very well be safe having ds's party this week end. Just go around the house and wipe everything down.

I want Lasik surgery too. In a couple of years dh said that he would put the money into his "health account" at work. I guess the money isn't taxed when it goes in there but if you don't use it you lose it.

My dh had been out of town since Sunday and Lily has decided that sleep was optional for the past two nights. Last night was the worst. At one point I put her in her room and closed the door and went into the bathroom to take a deep breath. I'm not a good middle of the night person, that's dh'd job. Then she got out of bed went to the door came backa nd yellled in my face "I WANT YOGURT!" I took her down stairs at 3:45 and fed her yogurt and then she snuggled up next to me and went to sleep. Dh owes me BIG time!

Today is Lauren's 7th birthday! She's so excited! It's fun day at school today too so she gets to go outside all afternoon and play water games. She thinks it's so cool that she gets to have fun day on her birthday! She looked so grown up this morning in her cool new capris and tank that my mom got her. Man 7 years has just flown by! She taught us a lot! She's the reason we ended up being AP. She wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Weight loss: today I'm wearing my favorite size 5 capri pants - woohoo! My dad made it his goal last week on vacation to stuff me full of food, and miraculously I didn't gain any weight. I'm still right around my pre-Killy weight, but I'd like to loose another 10 lbs over the summer. Its so easy to get in a lot of exercise during the summer, so I think it'll be do-able. For example, yesterday I did 20 minutes of aerobics before the kids got up, we went to the zoo so I did about 80 minutes of walking there, and then I mowed the lawn so I did another 70 minutes in the evening. Not too shabby!

Killy is definitely suffering from a lack of a "fan club" now, he had my parents making over him all last week and is totally acting out to get extra attention now. Ugh....


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I am losing slowly but surely. I think it'll be easier for me when I'm getting more iron, because then I have more energy to do stuff with the kids. I still desperately want to get on my bike, but alas, it is not meant to be.









Happy birthday, Lauren!

I brought Chibi home with me today.







I convinced their mother to let me bring BizzyBug home, too, but my other sister talked her out of it. She's sure that she can handle BizzyBug better than I can because she took a class about kids with Asperger's, and because for many of the past years people have been paying her to take care of their children.







Whatevah. It's BizzyBug I feel sorry for; they're going to send her to school for another year and totally ruin her, destroy the enthusiasm she has for learning, and she still won't be getting the speech and occupational therapy she desperately needs.







BizzyBug's speech has not improved *at all* during the school year, and while my mother has been told time and again that she's perfectly average for her age (rather, she was perfectly average at 5), I think that's a load of







. BeanBean is 3.5, and if his speech was like BizzyBug's, I'd be very concerned. BooBah's speech is similar to BizzyBug's, and I'm actually calling EI tomorrow to see if they can help me get a hearing evaluation for her, because I'm starting to get concerned.

So I'm very concerned about BizzyBug's educational future, and I really hope that my mom and sister come to their senses and pull her out before it's too late. She needs a lot more help than she's getting in the public schools. The district they live in has decided that children only need help if they're profoundly deaf, legally blind, or so disruptive that they hurt themselves and/or others on a daily basis.







: Kids like BizzyBug, who have definate special needs but who are very bright are totally ignored, tossed into the mainstream to sink or swim as they will. She's been floating all year, but for some reason my mother and sister are willing to let her do it again...







[/rant]


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's vacation pics from my blog! I also have new pics in my signature...

(If you want to see some really funny pics of Killy, look in the blog post for the pic of him trying to smile for the camera during a tantrum and him climbing like a monkey on a HUGE playground! He actually fell from that height, but caught himself only one rung down, DH and I were amazed!)

PS - And here are Killy's 2nd birthday portraits!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

:







Happy Birthday, Caitlin!

Great pics, Queenie!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Caitlin!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy birthday, Catlin!









I can't believe that BooBah will be 2 in ten days...







I'm still having a really hard time wrapping my head around the idea. I'm embarassed to say that part of the reason has to do with her speech still being very babyish.







In some ways, she's definately 2 ("I wiw do it aw by mySEWF!!") but when I look at her, she still seems so teensy...







Such a doll!







That's her latest thing: I'll say, "Oh, you're such a BooBah doll!" and she'll say, "I not a doll. I'm Wi'ka!" It sounds more like her name than it looks.














It's so cute, I've got to get her on tape saying it, because it's the most adorable thing.









The ILs are coming up here this weekend; we're going to the state park. I took the four kids up today, and they played in the lake and ate their picnic lunch and generally had a good time. I wanted to take a hike, and BeanBean would have, too, but I was outvoted by the little girls.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

: Happy birthday, Catlin!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
I can't believe that BooBah will be 2 in ten days...







I'm still having a really hard time wrapping my head around the idea. I'm embarassed to say that part of the reason has to do with her speech still being very babyish.







In some ways, she's definately 2 ("I wiw do it aw by mySEWF!!") but when I look at her, she still seems so teensy...







Such a doll!







That's her latest thing: I'll say, "Oh, you're such a BooBah doll!" and she'll say, "I not a doll. I'm Wi'ka!" It sounds more like her name than it looks.














It's so cute, I've got to get her on tape saying it, because it's the most adorable thing.









You do realize that average for a 2 year old is about 50 words and occasional 2 word phrases, right?







And that kids don't qualify for speach therapy for inability to pronounce "L" until they're older than 6 years? I know her speach isn't as advanced at BeanBean's, but I don't think its truly babyish.

Speaking of speech, Killy's doing soooo great! He's gone from only using 6-8 words on a regular basis in February to now using 3-4 word phrases and has over 100 words in his vocabulary. Yay! Who knows if it was speech therapy or just when he would naturally have progressed... either way I'm thrilled. He's dropped almost all signing, but since he's talking so much better that's not a big deal (and quite natural). He's really interested in the alphabet right now and can recognize a few letters. He tries really hard to write A and does a pretty decent job. Hearing him sing the alphabet song is hilarious! He does the letters in random order, but then at the end says, "Now I know my ZCGs..." (or some other random letters).


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:

You do realize that average for a 2 year old is about 50 words and occasional 2 word phrases, right?
Really????

I just started working on my birthday letter to Lil and I was writing down some of the cute things she says. A typical sentence for her is really a paragraph like this one from the other day...

Mama, I'm looking for my baby. I'm wondering where she is. I can not find her anywhere. Do you know where she is?

or

I see Gracie but I do not see Georgie. Georgie must be in the barn. (Georgie and Gracie = sheep







)

And my favorite recent expression...

Papa, you can NOT do this!! (Usually related to diaper-changing)









I wasn't kidding about her







in my siggie!! She never stops!!!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
Speaking of speech, Killy's doing soooo great! He's gone from only using 6-8 words on a regular basis in February to now using 3-4 word phrases and has over 100 words in his vocabulary. Yay! Who knows if it was speech therapy or just when he would naturally have progressed... either way I'm thrilled. He's dropped almost all signing, but since he's talking so much better that's not a big deal (and quite natural). He's really interested in the alphabet right now and can recognize a few letters. He tries really hard to write A and does a pretty decent job. Hearing him sing the alphabet song is hilarious! He does the letters in random order, but then at the end says, "Now I know my ZCGs..." (or some other random letters).

PS....that's WONDERFUL news!!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
You do realize that average for a 2 year old is about 50 words and occasional 2 word phrases, right?







And that kids don't qualify for speach therapy for inability to pronounce "L" until they're older than 6 years? I know her speach isn't as advanced at BeanBean's, but I don't think its truly babyish.









I should say that it's relatively babyish, especially compared to BeanBean's. I suppose he's a bit of a freak, though.







The thing is, I really am getting concerned about her hearing now. ChibiChibi's speech was similarly "babyish" at this age, and it was due to a perpetual ear infection. She had fluid in her ears all the time, and scar tissue that was preventing her from hearing (and thus speaking) properly. They put tubes in her ears and her speech problems cleared up in less than a week. BooBah's never had an ear infection, though, none at all, so I'm concerned that she may have some congential hearing loss that we just haven't noticed because she compensates so well. It's worth looking into, in my mind. She could just be a different sort of talker than her brother and cousins, but if there's something going on I'd rather know sooner than later.









Quote:

Speaking of speech, Killy's doing soooo great! He's gone from only using 6-8 words on a regular basis in February to now using 3-4 word phrases and has over 100 words in his vocabulary. Yay! Who knows if it was speech therapy or just when he would naturally have progressed... either way I'm thrilled. He's dropped almost all signing, but since he's talking so much better that's not a big deal (and quite natural). He's really interested in the alphabet right now and can recognize a few letters. He tries really hard to write A and does a pretty decent job. Hearing him sing the alphabet song is hilarious! He does the letters in random order, but then at the end says, "Now I know my ZCGs..." (or some other random letters).
That's wonderful!







BeanBean is still only vaguely interested in writing, but BooBah will take off with it.







When it comes to the physical side of life, BooBah has always been head, shoulders, knees and toes ahead of her brother.







I have to laugh when I read that parents generally encourage boys to be more physical and girls to do more quiet things, because my kids are entirely opposite that way.







They've just been doing their own things.









Evil Empire Eli has been banished! Hooray, Floravital! You've saved the kingdom!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Lily!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Lily had her WCC yesterday. She weighs 27 pounds and is 32 inches tall. Lauren weighed 60 pounds and we 48 1/2 inches tall. Our doctor asked how many words Lily had and I said I don't know probably between 100 and 200. He laughed and said they're looking for 20.







So according to the check off sheet 2 year olds need to be speaking at least 20 words. I think we were at 20 words a year ago! My oldest though didn't hit 20 until about 20 months. She's a perfectionist and waited until she could speak in sentences. She didn't walk until she could do it perfectly, and did. She didn't read until she could read whole sentences and book. She didn't attempt riding a 2-wheeler until this spring because she was sure she could do it. It's just the way she is. Lily on the other hand dives right in! If her sisters are doing it then she can certainly do it. The age difference and ability level doesn't matter w/ her. You really can't tell her she can't do something because she WILL do it if her sisters are doing it! I know I'm heading to the E.R. this summer I'm just not sure w/ who yet.

Lauren is working on perfecting her ariels aka no handed cartwheels. God help me! She can do them well one handed and I suspect she'll have it by the end of the summer w/ a little help from her dance teacher.

Today we are taking Lily & Maddie to the mall. Lily is getting her birthday pictures done and then we are taking her to lunch for her birthday!

Anyone else itching for summer???? Last night we were outside playing and hanging w/ the neighbors until 9:00. None of wanted to go in, it was still light out and the kids were having a blast. One more week of school!

This weekend is Lauren's big luau party! I have 19 6 & 7 year old girls coming. It's suppose to be HOT! I'm so glad we're have water activities! She's so excited!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
It's worth looking into, in my mind. She could just be a different sort of talker than her brother and cousins, but if there's something going on I'd rather know sooner than later.









Oh, I totally agree with that! There is NO reason to put things off if you think there's even the possibility of a problem. Several friends/family members have told me they think its really weird that I had Killy's hearing and speech evaluated before he turned 2 years old - I've eve had people tell me "you shouldn't do that before age 2" - wth? But, the later you wait with hearing problems, the harder it is for a child to recover from them. 18-36 months is a HUGE developmental period for children as far as communication. Cochlear implants are amazingly effective in children when they're placed before age 2, for example, but their effectiveness goes down rapidly as kids get older. The brain just can't figure out how to process sound if you wait too long to introduce sound. Sorry, I got a bit off-topic there...

How are Bella's eyes doing? Did you ever get a referral to have them checked?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

she's seeing an opthamologist in a few weeks.







i'm sure they'll think i'm nuts too. i don't really care.







she really is decidedly cross-eyed, and it's not just because she's little and it's hard to tell. boobah's eyes are very slanted, they're shaped rather uniquely, but i never thought she was cross-eyed. bella *is*; the million dollar question is "why?"


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

I can't believe anyone would give you guys grief about checking out your kids. There's just nothing to lose and everything to gain.

Happy Birthday Lily!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Lily!









Rynna, I can't remember exactly when Bella was born, but dd was cross-eyed for the first several months of her life. Her ped said if it didn't correct itself by "x" (I can't remember exactly how many) amount of months, we'd need to have it checked out. Fortunately, it corrected itself by then and it never became a big deal. Hopefully the same will go for Bella.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Rynna- If you think something is wrong get it checked. Ya never know. My oldest has amblyopia(sp) aka lazy eye. In her case she didn't have the turned in eye that most think of when they hear the term "lazy eye". It was caught on a total fluke. Had it not been caught by age 9 it could not have been reversed. She has to wear glasses and use to have to patch her one eye daily but we are done w/ that and it is very possible that she will be done w/ her glasses soon too. We have since had both Maddie & Lily tested at the eye specialist and they are fine, but you never know. I did get a ton of flack for taking Lily at 12 months to get checked even w/ the sibling history of a genetic eye problem, but I'm glad I did it. Bottom line is it's your kid and YOU have to live w/ the mommy guilt if something is wrong and you didn't do anything about it sooner. I think about it all the time...I sould have taken her the year before when I said I was going to blah, blah blah!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Julian and Charlie!!

With no nap yesterday R fell asleep at 6pm. We were up at 5:30 this morning but since I went to bed at 9pm myself it is all good. Boy is she cheerful.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Lily didn't nap yesterday either! But she passed out at 8:15 and only woke up once last night and then slept until 7:20.















: Julian






















:Charlie


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Julian! I can't beleive that two years ago at this time he was just a few hours away from being born. Wow! I'll post his stats after his 2yr checkup next week.

Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Julian!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

We have some strange eye issues in my family. My mother has the most *horrific* astigmatism, and is just this side of legally blind without her glasses. Her vision *corrects* to something like 20/100 with her glasses.







: This is something that everyone in the family learned about very young-- if mom's not wearing her glasses, she needs help.







I can remember BeanBean finding Nanny's glasses when he was 16 months old and taking them to her right away.







If they're three feet away from her on the bed, she can't find them, and usually sleeps with them on her face or clutched in a fist.









Astigmatism is supposed to be a dominant trait, but while all of us do have slight astigmatisms, only two of my siblings required corrective lenses before they were adults. Both of them had glasses very early, though; my brother was 3 or 4 and my sister 11 months old.







My brother's got the horrible astigmatism and nearsightedness; my sister has the astigmatism with farsightedness and corrective strabismus. Without her glasses, not only can she not see anything that's closer than 20 feet away, she also has no depth perception to speak of. Because her eyes crossed so early, her brain just stopped processing images from one eye when they cross, and you can't have depth perception without both eyes.

It's because my sister's eye problems are so severe and have caused so many problems for her in life that I'm paranoid about getting Bella checked ASAP. My sister finally got to see an opthamologist at 11 months, after 10 months of my mother badgering her pediatrician. The doctor took one look at my sister and said, "Why in the world did you wait so long to bring her in?!" and she literally had glasses the following week. Her doctor wouldn't consider the referral at all until my sister started to crawl and kept hitting her head on table legs.







: So yeah, I'd totally rather have the opthamologist think I'm paranoid than wait until my Bella's got a black and blue forehead from running into things she can't see.







I don't mind. They already think I'm nuts at the doctor's office for wanting to do one vax at a time and for keeping track of growth charts (for all three of them!







). It's all good to me, the kid's are more important to me than my own standing.









Yesterday, I found a baby book for Bella!! Mom bought it for me, because I'm totally out of cash.







It sure as heck took long enough! She also bought BeanBean a pair of 5 slim jeans, because we finally found a place that sells them and they're too cute for words.







Hooray for the Mennonites, who don't expect their children to all be chunks!







We'll have to get back there later in the year, to stock up on slims for winter.







Perhaps Grandma might even be persuaded to get BeanBean some jeans for his birthday... We'll see!









Very early this morning, I half-woke to the sound of a train. In that sleepy state, I thought, "What's that sound? Must be a train. Why is there a train in the middle of the street? Oh, I'm dreaming," and went back to bed. About 20 minutes later, I opened my eyes because I had to use the bathroom. I looked at the clock and got my thermometer, and while i was taking my temperature, Mike said, "Rynna? The house on the corner is on fire."







: What a way to wake up!! It wasn't a train that I heard; it was the sound of no less than 6 firetrucks zooming to our block. Three houses down, on the corner, a house was burning to bits. The next house over caught some, too; apparently the fire had leapt out of one attic and three feet over to the next.







When I went downstairs to ask the neighbor about it, she said that she'd awakened to a cracking sound. She thought that someone was trying to steal her deck furniture. She looked out the window and saw flickering lights and thought, "What kind of idiots would try to rob me with such bright lights?" Then she stepped outside and saw the fire. Apparently the wind was such that she couldn't smell it at all, even though the whole house on the corner and the top of the next house had totally gone up.

Anyway, she called 911 and ran to get the elderly couple out of the second house. A little while later, they cut our power off.







It was reconnected around 8:30, just five minutes after BooBah started getting very upset that I wasn't getting her a cup of milk.







It's been a crazy long morning, and I haven't even done anything yet...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Zach!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

: Zach!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Zach!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes everyone!









I have not been checking in to MDC lately, things have been so hectic here in good and bad ways. The bad is I lost my job. I was WAHM writing scripts for a certain TV show, but the guy who was my supervisor quit and the new team is not very WAHM friendly. So I am out. I am loving the free time though, we I need to start earning money again soon!

The good - lots of visitors and family in a non-stop stream visiting for Zach's birthday and just to say hi! Zach's party was a blast with 8 of his little friends and their families... all of the kiddos running like mad around the marina playing with balls and hoops and chasing the ducks. We had a "fishie" theme and cooked Cuban food and had a lovely time. My parents are visiting from Hawaii, the day they leave my cousin arrives from California, then a MDC friend, then my brother! Happy chaos!









Zach is a CHATTER BOX and loves to sing songs and swim and pretend he is a fireman or SCUBA diver. We spend just about all day every day outside these days. He hates having his teeth brushed, loves eating salmon every meal he can, knows his letters and colors and shapes and every type of boat you can imagine









Favorite Book: How I Became A Pirate
Favorite Song: Drunken Sailor







:
Favorite Toy: Playsilks & any Balls
Dunno how tall or weight... but tall and skinny these days (the opposite of his mama







.

Happy Birthday to all of the Mamas of JuneBugs "04 -- it IS a very important time for us mamas afterall - we did the birthin'


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Lily!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, Nadia!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Lily!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Belated Happy Birthday Zach and Happy Birthday Nadia!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Nadia and Lily!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for the birthday wishes mamas!!









We've had an busy couple of days. Sunday we had a BIG party for father's day and Lil's b-day. It was mainly just family but between both of our families that's like 40 people!







I totally freaked two days before the party and moved it to a state park, which was great! I think I might make that an annual tradition!









Last night we went out to Friendly's for a birthday dinner. It was fun but the food was pretty







Oh well....at least the ice cream was







!!

So....ready or not....we're potty learning!









I've been reluctant to start this while caring for a newborn but Lil pretty much let me know that she's doing it with or without me. So yesterday we were nakey and running around the house. Most pees are on the floor but we've hit the potty a few times! I feel really tempted to do stickers or some other kind of "reward" when she actually pees in the potty but so many MDC mamas are down on rewards....any thoughts???

My SIL said to be low-key and let her pee around the house (hardwood floors thank God) for a couple of days and then start steering her towards the potty. I guess basically we're un-diaper-training right now, huh?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, around here rewards consist of a "Yay, BooBah! You rock!"







I just didn't want to be stuck "needing" to give her something when I wouldn't necessarily have it around the house, you know? I mean, what do you give the kid when you run out of stickers/candy/whatever and don't have any more cash until the next paycheck?







It's all good, though; BeanBean totally cheers her on, and a call to daddy in the middle of the day is a special treat.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Man, I just suck. I was so moved that so many of you remmebered Killy's birthday and vowed to myself that I'd wish everyone else's 2-year-olds happy birthday, and I have done a single one. Sorry! I have been thinking of all of you a lot, and sending loving happy birthday thoughts!

Well, I'm trying to get Killy interested in the potty a little, I let him run around naked for awhile in the backyard, then put him in a cloth diaper when we came in (no cover) so I'd know when he was wet - and he immediately had a giant gross poopy! It figures the first cloth I put him in in a year had a laxative effect! I think I'm going to buy some of the gerber waterproof trainers and keep him in those at home, so he starts feeling it again when he's wet.

Not much else to report, except that Ellie's now crawling and got her first tooth today. I can't believe she's growing up so quickly!


----------



## heatherbell (Jun 8, 2005)

Now that the weather is so nice, I've hardly had anytime to be online. Miss Nadia--the woman who hates baths has turned into a fish in her baby pool outside. Hayden even likes it! Well did until he decided to be a big boy and try to stand up and fell out onto the cement. His poor nose is skinned up but his daddy told him that "chicks dig scars."

Nadia's 2nd birthday was very low key. We'd had a party while home in Indiana in May. She got to swim all day long and she had ice cream for only the 2nd time. She's just not a fan of it but she sure can make a mess.

The rest of our summer is looking to be uneventful. We're planning out what we would like to do while still living near Chicago before we move next spring to Italy. It just seems like yesterday that we moved here and now time is almost up and we haven't even been to the museums.

Tonight, I caught our kitchen stove on fire. My lovely dh cracked our casserole dish last night while cooking and didn't clean up the mess that fell to the bottom. I turned on the stove to heat it up before putting in pot pies. Both kids were in high chairs eating their supper and I'd walked outside to empty out Nadia's pool. I turned around because I heard the smoke alarm beeping and there was smoke rolling out of the oven. One dog jumped in the toy box and the other went into the playhouse. It was really funny now that I look back on it but man, I was so scared.

I hope this finds everyone well and your June baby has a good birthday


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BooBah had some diarrhea early this week; she had a lot of dairy at her grandparents' house and at the festival that we went to on Saturday (it would have been really, really cruel to deny her that bit of fresh, home-made ice cream







). We put her in pull-ups for that, because...well, ick.







Big girl that she is, she actually got several bms in the toilet, but the yickiness of her misses was more than enough.














I spent a fair bit of time yesterday just standing around the bathroom, talking to her while she sat on the toilet for half an hour at a time. Every time she stood up, she'd start crying-- "I hafta poop in da toy-wet!" and the poor kid really did.









I love those gerber training pants. BeanBean had a bunch of them, and they are now BooBah's. She doesn't seem to care that they all have cars on them.







She also really likes the "gray tops" (Hanes tighty whities) which BeanBean has outgrown, and prefers them to the cute, girly panties which my mother bought for her.







Oh, and the regular training pants, the ones that are just a little thicker in the middle? She *loves* those, and they fit her better than they ever fit her brother (he never had much of a booty).







: Wearing underpants is a big motivator for BooBah. She wants to be just like Mamma and Daddy and BeanBean.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Poor BooBah! I hope she is feeling better.

We had a two-hour bedtime battle yesterday after being on this good kick for about a week. So depressing to have a set back but I think overall we are seeing improvement. Rynna it really helped me to hear that BooBah naps around 11, I have been working on getting R's nap earlier and that really seems to help.

QoC, wow it feels like Ellie was just born and here she is going like crazy. I love the pictures of your kids in the carriers. How does Killy like it these days? R resists getting in but then sometimes seems to really enjoy it. I hate putting her in when she asks to walk but I'm beginning to see that sometimes she wants to do more than she is actually capable of (like wants to walk even when she is very tired.)

I may try those gerber pants. I looked at them in the store but wasn't sure how they felt on, they looked a little rubbery. The WAHM ones are so expensive though for something I hope doesn't get that much use. I wish R was more interested in the potty.

Erin, how are things with you? Any new pics?









Liz, how's the move prep going? Do you have a date yet?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balancin1*
I may try those gerber pants. I looked at them in the store but wasn't sure how they felt on, they looked a little rubbery. The WAHM ones are so expensive though for something I hope doesn't get that much use. I wish R was more interested in the potty.

BeanBean hated them; BooBah can't get enough.














I think that as long as she's the one making the decision, anything will do if it fits her.









They're so cheap, though, that you don't need to feel badly about it either way.










Did I mention here that I found a place to get slim jeans for little boys?







I'm so freaking happy!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Where'd you find the slim jeans? We are having lots of trouble finding clothes that are long enough for R...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

It was a Mennonite store out in the county.







Apparently Mennonites don't expect their kids to be chunky (which makes sense, because those kids *work*), so they carry regulars and slims. It's a lot harder to find huskies there than it is to find slims. Fantastic!







I didn't see little girls' jeans at all, though, just boys. I mean, it's not like jeans are so different when you're talking about little kids anyway, but if you're looking for cute things with flared legs, you're not likely to find them at Weaver's.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Kids are a lot heavier nowdays. A couple weeks ago, DH was changing Killy's diaper and said, "Do you think he looks too skinny? I think he looks pretty thin." And I told him that Killy is 70th percentile for weight (granted, he is 90th for height), so he's not underweight by any stretch - its just that there's a lot of overweight toddlers. So, even my big boy is thinner than a lot of kids on the playground. I think you can tell by looking at him that's he's not overweight or underweight...

Okay, those gerber training pants with the waterproof outer layer are getting really hard to find! So far I've tried looking at 2 Walmarts, a Target, and a Toys R Us. Ugh! I still need to try the Super Target and Babies R Us. Unfortunently, I think Killy might not be ready for them. I put him in a pair of cloth training pants and he peed and it went everywhere, and he just seemed clueless! I think we'll be doing naked time a lot this summer to get him to start noticing when he pees. And, I'm thinking of going back to cloth diapering, but I just don't know. Since the washer/dryer are in the basement and Killy can't be trusted alone with Ellie, I'd have to do all the laundry after the kids go to bed, and that's my only alone time all day. I don't know if I can give that up (for dirty diapers, no less!) and still be sane.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

My mom used to buy me boy's jeans when I was a kid. I had the skinniest butt. Not now! In fact yesterday I was in Target trying on every single pair of shorts/pants they carried trying to find something I liked. All the jr's stuff is so low rise it is obscene on someone with my butt, yet if I pulled a top over the waist so my underwear didn't show, they looked really good. The stuff in the misses section looked so dowdy. Sigh. All my pants are falling down, I desperately need something new but I do not want to spend much money.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

That's my issue, too! I feel too young to wear most of the stuff from the "grownup" sections of stores, but too old to have my thong showing 24-7 because of obscene low rise from the Jr's section. (Plus, that crepe-paper like skin on my lower abs is pretty darn gross and I don't think ANYONE wants to see it!)


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
That's my issue, too! I feel too young to wear most of the stuff from the "grownup" sections of stores, but too old to have my thong showing 24-7 because of obscene low rise from the Jr's section. (Plus, that crepe-paper like skin on my lower abs is pretty darn gross and I don't think ANYONE wants to see it!)









My whole life, I've been wondering why petite clothes have a 26" inseam while juniors have a 32". Petite clothing all looks like it's for grandmothers, I've never seen *anything* in that department that even looks appropriate on someone who's under 50.







Now, they're selling petites in Juniors, but my hips have always been too big for those to look right. I can find low rise jeans in misses sizes (Old Navy) and those fit me very well, but I'm not about to shell out cash for new clothing when we don't have hot water.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Happy Birthday, BooBah!







:


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

:Boobah








Rynna- She looks like such a big kid!!!

Tomorrow is the benefit for my neighbors son that I have been organizing. I hope we got lots and lots of people!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

: Happy Birthday BooBah!









Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday, BooBah!







Rynna, she's absolutely adorable!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

: Happy Birthday!!







:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

awwwww! She's beautiful!

I looked at Bella's pics, too - she's getting so big!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

happy birthday boobah!!







: OMG - your kids are gorgeous rynna!!!









good luck sandi!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

We're on page FOUR. Guess everyone is chasing those wild two-year-olds!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Its been quiet around here! I guess these wild 2 year olds are keeping everyone busy!

Rynna - how did BooBah's evaluation go? What about Bella's eye appointment?

Killy's been such a chatterbox! DH didn't understand it fully until he drove him somewhere yesterday... when he got home he said, "Good grief he talks all the time!" No kidding! We have to say hi and bye to every train, tractor, and truck we see. We have to talk bout all the playgrounds, pools, dogs, bicycles, and motorcycles. He constantly asks for Propel, cherrios, and "baby eggs" (tictacs). I'm so glad he's talking, now I'm just looking forward to when we can someday have a conversation that doesn't involved saying "choo-choo-train!" every 10 seconds!







He had speech therapy yesterday and his therapist was soooo impressed. When she pulled up, he was at the door shouting "Hi, Tanya!!!" over and over again until she came in. He has all of the sounds expected for 24-27 month olds already, so he seems to be totally caught up. We're just working on a few little verbal habits he has (he still occasionally will replace the second syllable in words with a nonsense sound she calls a "laterized" tongue sound).

Ellie's doing great... I wrote a cute blog entry about her with lots of pictures yesterday. I can't believe how fast she's growing up!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Ha! After several days of no messages, we both posted at the same time!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BooBah's interview was fascinating. The coordinator didn't think that I was crazy, because of the kidneys, but she was startled by BooBah's speech and said she couldn't wait to see her evaluation. She gave me lots of things to read over, and that same day I got a big envelope from CONNECT (the folks you actually talk to when you're looking for Early Intervention. I read all of it, and felt rather silly because the things that I'm worried about with BooBah are listed as things to be concerned about... with children five years old and up.







BooBah's going to have an audiological evaluation before her full EI eval, because she has to be at least -1.65 sd from average and from what I've read, she's nowhere near there in any of the five areas of development that they examine.







I did explain, though, that I was only familiar with extremes of development, so I have a harder time gaguing "average;" I've seen, up close and personal, two year olds who spoke like people and two year olds who were completely nonverbal, but very few in between.









Bella sees the opthamologist tomorrow. They're not going to tell me that I'm crazy, though; Bella is decidedly cross-eyed (you can see it pretty easily even in pictures, and it's more pronounced irl). They might think I'm a little odd for making a fuss about this so early on, but she's three months old and quite honestly I've been concerned about this from the very first time that I saw her.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Lil slept at my parents' last night and Quinn is napping so I actually have time and two hands to say hello to you all!!









Queenie! I can't believe Ellie is such a big girl already! Love the one of her brushing her teeth with Killy!









Liz ~ Where are you in the moving process??

How's Bella's apt go Rynna?

Quote:

Killy's been such a chatterbox! DH didn't understand it fully until he drove him somewhere yesterday... when he got home he said, "Good grief he talks all the time!" No kidding! We have to say hi and bye to every train, tractor, and truck we see. We have to talk bout all the playgrounds, pools, dogs, bicycles, and motorcycles.
Oh yeah. I have to remind my DH to slow down when he's driving. The other day he blew right past a farm with horses up close to the road. I made him turn around and go back so Lily could see the horses and talk to them. It only takes a second and it makes her SO happy!









Lily's also VERY obsessed with names. Every time we pass someone walking a dog she says "What's the doggie's name, mama?" Sometimes I make up names because she seems so dissatisfied with me saying "I don't know" all the time.

I also have to ask random people in stores, the person who pumps our gas, cashiers, baggers etc. what their names are. And the crazy thing is that she remembers them and will talk about "Billy, the very nice man who pumps our gas" for days. Oh and any time the phone rings...after I hang up she'll say. "That was..." and wait for me to tell her. So cute!

Her language continues to explode. Yesterday I was upstairs getting dressed and she was outside on our front deck (gated). She yelled..."Mama I need help. I'm a little bit caught in the chair on the porch." I was like wow!







That is SO cool. Her language is so precise that I knew exactly what she needed from upstairs where I couldn't even see her. Neat.

I gave up on potty learning for a bit. We're still doing some outside nakey time in the morning and we've caught a few pees...and even one poo...but neither of us is ready to really do full on potty training right now.

Quinn is doing great! 8 weeks on Monday - already 13 pounds!! And he's a sleeper!!







Does 4 hour stretches at night. Oh and we did buy a king size mattress. DH haggled us a great deal and picked up in our truck so it didn't break the bank too badly. Amazing. We are all sleeping SO much better now that we're not on top of each other.

That's about it here.

Are you guys doing fireworks? We're going to try. We were invited to our friends beach house for a potluck picnic and we can stay for fireworks but they won't start until probably like 9:30 so I just don't know if Lily can last that long.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

I got an invite to a supercool fireworks party through work (from the roof of a building downtown of the big ones) but traffic will be terrible coming back so I think we'll just walk out to the park near my house to watch them instead.

Mamas, there are times when I really want to wean. I still think it is the wrong choice at this time. DH is pitching in in different ways instead. He's now put R to bed twice all by himself and you can laugh at how little that is but it is a huge step for us. I am relieved by it and the fact that DD is separating from me in a normal, healthy way but part of me is really sad about it too. Not sad, maybe bittersweet?


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:

Mamas, there are times when I really want to wean. I still think it is the wrong choice at this time. DH is pitching in in different ways instead. He's now put R to bed twice all by himself and you can laugh at how little that is but it is a huge step for us. I am relieved by it and the fact that DD is separating from me in a normal, healthy way but part of me is really sad about it too. Not sad, maybe bittersweet?
We are working on creating more independence from me (because the constant maaaama, maaaama, maaaaama whining was driving me







) and I agree about the bittersweet feelings.

I'm definitely not ready to wean but I do appreciate the days she visits my parents and I get a break from her constant requests to nurse (she's barely eating solid food since Quinn was born so it feels like I'm nursing twins).

My DH has been doing bedtime for several months (we made the switch when I found out I was pregnant). I nurse her downstairs and then they go up and do bath, stories, snuggles etc. It has been a wonderful thing for all of us. She and he have a much stronger relationship (she calls for him - not me - if she wakes up in the middle of the night)....he has the patience to be gentle with her at 8 o'clock at night when she's been super-silly and I just don't....and I get some time to myself (or with the baby...if he's awake).

Are you still night-nursing? Handing bed time over to my DH and night-weaning have been VERY positive steps for me. I am a better mother during the day now that I don't have to do bedtime and be woken up throughout the night. (Well...now I have a newborn who nurses during the night but that's different...I don't have to negotiate with him...just feed him and he goes back to sleep.)


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I found beginning the weaning process has made a world of difference. There are set occasions on which to nurse and that's that (of course this last week I was visiting friends in Tennessee so I did nurse at other times, but not as much as on previous vacations, thank god). In bed in the morning, at naptime if we're home and he hasn't fallen asleep in the car, and at bedtime. If he comes into bed with me before it's morning (though I try to avoid this), I tell him if he's not quiet he has to go back into the crib.

I sound pretty awful at this point, always saying, "Do you want xyz?" And he says, "Uh-uh," and I say, "well then, stop doing abc." But I'm not saying it in a nasty way. Just if p then q. I remember this stage with dd. It's easy to fall into a threatening pattern, but a little bit of this-is-what-will-happen-if-you-pursue-this-course is ok, I think.

I think our friends thought we spoil him terribly, but they can try having a high-needs two year old! Actually they are so neat and organized and not-so-patient, I kind of hope they don't. They'd be great parents, they're wonderful people, but they have a very nice life (and immaculate house) and I don't think they realize sometimes the destruction your children cause is beyond your control!







His son is 30; she has never had children and she is 36.

I'm grateful dd, the "easy" one, was born first. People's opinion of Rowan would bother me much more. Now I know he's not my fault, though of course I have to accept, now, that she was not some miraculous product of my perfect parenting.







:


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

R's night nursing has never really bothered me as much as the relentlessness during the day or the bedtime battles. I think this is a good step. Also is the one where I try not to feel guilty if I'm not available to nurse 24/7. She eats well for my DH where she would choose to nurse and eat less if I were home, but sometimes I need to be gone for a couple hours for work and now instead of scrambling to get back within 2.5 hours I am letting it stretch to 3 and change.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Happy Firecrackers everyone!

I am supposed to go to this big event in Miami that dh is working at. He is working with some old friends of ours whom we rarely see, so I must go, even though I don't feel like doing much. I just got back from Tennessee Sunday and that was quite a strain. Hopefully by mid-day when I am supposed to think about going I will feel more like it! And I would rather not go anyway because Rowan is frightened of fireworks (the noise) and we won't be anywhere near home or anything like that. Not even near a building, the whole thing is outside. Maybe it will rain!









I am more than ready to wean, I think. He's very sweet and I do like nursing a toddler, it's very precious, but I think I have had enough now. And I am ready for him to accept comfort from others, and he really won't, even though I don't nurse him when he wakes or cries. I think he won't attach more fully to others until he weans, so it's really better for everyone. I guess when it's time, it's time! So I am cutting down as much as possible; I can't decide if I should start with eliminating the wake-up nursing or the nap/bedtime nursings. It would be great to get him to sleep regularly without nursing sometime soon. That's what I'm really tired of.

I got my copy of Mothering which was waiting for me when I got back from TN and I have to say the magazine has been annoying me lately. It seems to become more artificial and supercilious with every issue. I seem to remember when it was much more tolerant, open-minded, had better articles, and was in fact less mainstream (like, ten years ago when it was bimonthly). Now it just seems to be a catalog for Whole Foods and who's-the-best-AP-parent. Perhaps I am letting the attitudes on the message boards here affect my opinion of the magazine itself, or perhaps the magazine and its readership are reflecting each other. Is it just not for me anymore?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Bella's visit was all right. Babies are supposed to be farsighted, but Bella is more farsighted than average. They're more than willing to follow up on her, because this is exactly how my sister started out (except that she didn't see an opthamologist until she was 11 months old). She developed a yicky, goopy infection afterwards in one eye, though, and it grossed me out, but they very kindly gave me a sample of drops to put in there (because the breastmilk wasn't helping except to wash some of the goop away). She's doing fine.







I can hardly believe how big she is, she's trying so hard to sit up and such. Instead of rolling to the side, though, she just squeezes her abs.







She hasn't figured out yet that she can pull herself up by grabbing the sides of the kicky bounce. Is it selfish of me to hope that her physical development slows down a bit?







: BooBah was more than enough...









We watched some fireworks from our back porch on Saturday. BooBah kept asking to go inside-- "I want to go upstaws, I'm mizabuw."







It was too much for her, she just didn't enjoy herself. I took BeanBean and Bella to see the big show Sunday, but BooBah stayed home with daddy.







We'll probably watch some on TV tonight (if the kids are awake). Bella did very well with the fireworks, BeanBean (once again) enjoyed the show for a while, then got to the point where he was overstimulated and wanted to hide under a blanket.







BizzyBug wanted to hide, too, but she was too big to fit into the wagon with BeanBean; she just kept her hands over her ears and kept a baby blanket over her head.









We went with my mom, nieces, CaptainKirk (he was miserable, and cried for a lot of the show), my sister's new boyfriend (KuntaKinte!) and my other sister. Kunta, brave soul that he is, took Chibi, BizzyBug, and BeanBean to the playground all by himself; this impressed us no end. Of course, he didn't know what he was getting himself in for, but he was willing to take on the challenge and he did fairly well (though BeanBean was a bit punky).







He's a pretty nice guy. The girls like him a lot, and BeanBean took to him right away.









Things are going pretty well. It hasn't rained today, that's a nice change of pace...









ETA: I hear thunder-- sounds like I spoke too soon.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Happy 4th everyone!!!

We had planned on taking the girls mini golfing but it has pretty much rained on and off all day. In fact it really POURED. It rained harder today then I think I've ever seen it. We are suppose to go watch fireworks at my mom's but surprise, surprise, there is yet another storm headed this way! UGH!

To top off my my 4th my attorney called this afternoon. Yes folks ya know it's bad when your attorney calls you on a national holiday! The attorney general wants even more financial information. His office doesn't want to negociate they want me to prove that I really don't have the fincial ability to pay this very large sum of money, say nothing of the fact that they have yet really proven that it was our fault and there is plenty of evidence that it is not our fault. If I don't produce the tax returns from the last 3 years we will go to litigation. The thing that pisses me off is that they basicly are now asking for my dh's financial information and that makes me nervous. He has never been named in this whole mess and I don't want him dragged into it. UGH!!! The whole thing just makes want to run away! Of course we did that once already and as I'm now just finding out we really couldn't afford to do. UGH!!! I just want ot curl up into a little ball and cry. sigh!

It's got to end eventually, right? I just hope when it does I still have a house to come home to.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Geez, Sandi, you're still dealing with that mess? ICK!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
Geez, Sandi, you're still dealing with that mess? ICK!









Yup! I don't think it's ever going to end. Just when I get to a point where I'm not obsessing about it 24/7 it creeps in and whacks me one! I've been really trying to reduce my stress levels and have been doing pretty good w/ it, I've even been able to stop my Protonex(reflux meds) because I've been getting good at saying NO and realizing my limits and now this, again! I just wish she could have waited to call me until tomorrow.
This is how I feel







:


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

UGH! Sandi, I am so sorry you are dealing with this nonsense. In fact I have been thinking of you while we've been buying and inspecting our (hopefully) new house, and even asked our attorney about your very situation (at least as much as I recalled about it). I hope it's all resolved soon, and to your advantage. What a thing to go through! It's the kind of thing that poisons everything; you will look back and realize you were even more stressed than you think you are now, I bet.
















I am depressed.







No one has anything encouraging to say about the housing market and selling our house, and it's getting to me, even though I know in my brain that our house will sell, etc etc. But not having definite plans is very difficult for me. And as I said, a friend down here is blowing me off, and it smarts. Last week my mother-in-law said to me that one realizes as one gets older that it's the really *old* friends who count, and I see she is right. Except I am young enough that that means childhood friends, or high school friends. But really, a few newer friends have turned out to be not-so-great in the long run, and yet I know my "real" friends are people on whom I can effortlessly depend. It makes me sad in a way.







But glad most of them still live in NYC and I am going to be closer to the people who really matter. It's just hard not to let it bother me.









Maybe I should pack more, give me something to do!







:


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Liz. Yeah I can see to some extent how it is effecting me now. I was sick most of the winter and although I usually get one or two colds I'm never sick like I was, even my first year of teaching. I know I'm short w/ the girls and I feel so bad for them and then sorry for myself. To add to it I have done way to much retail therapy and because I'm so damn stressed all the time we eat out A LOT so our budget is a wreck. I actually just applied for a part-time job at our local grocery store. I'm crossing my fingers that I get it. I'm also hoping to tutor home bound kids this next school year. My friend has been doing this for a few years and really likes it plus the pay is great! So I hope these two things pan out so that we are not also stressed about money too. I think I really need to go visit my dad's grave and chat. That always helps me feel so much better about things, maybe it's just the good cry but







Whatever helps, right?

Good luck w/ your house selling too. I remember selling our old house. UGH! That was stressful. I remember thinking what if no one wants this place? What if we can't sell and we are stuck here for ever? It's a yucky feeling. I feel the same way whenever I sell pretty much anything though. We;re trying to sell this 9 foot pool table and no one seems to want it. I know we just need to find the "right" buyer but I need the money and the SPACE! I am getting o the point where I just want it out of here!!!!

I gotta go help dh get the girls to sleep!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I just (kind of) found a website for the store where I found Bean's slim jeans! That's so freaking cool! If only you could order from it...


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

HELLO!! Is anybody out there????!!!!! We weren't even on the 2 day list!

We have some big news here!!! Lily is wearing undies and going on the potty! She has been playing w/ the idea and occasionally using the potty and yesterday she wouldn't wear a diaper only undies! She wore tirkle free trainers to bed last night and got up at 4:40 to use the potty and then used the potty when sh eowke up this morning. I might after 7 years be DONE w/ diapers!!!







So now I'm going through my stash and selling things off! If anyone wants some small Fuzi Bunz lmk! I' listed them on the TP but I'd give ou guys a better price!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

HELLO!! Is anybody out there????!!!!! We weren't even on the 2 day list!

We have some big news here!!! Lily is wearing undies and going on the potty! She has been playing w/ the idea and occasionally using the potty and yesterday she wouldn't wear a diaper only undies! She wore tirkle free trainers to bed last night and got up at 4:40 to use the potty and then used the potty when sh eowke up this morning. I might after 7 years be DONE w/ diapers!!!







So now I'm going through my stash and selling things off! If anyone wants some small Fuzi Bunz lmk! I' listed them on the TP but I'd give ou guys a better price!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Why did it double post???? This server is


----------



## heatherbell (Jun 8, 2005)

How much are you asking for the smalls?


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi, Mamas! It's been too long! First of all, congrats Lily! No more diapers! Yay!

The news here is that ds may be weaning.







I'm definitely sad about it, but he was starting back up with night nursing and I wasn't getting much sleep. He also had been nursing rough. I guess I have mixed feelings about it. Last week, we finally closed on the sale of our old house. It had been rental property for the last 2 1/2 years. It was a pain to maintain, and we made a nice chunck of money on the sale. Dh and I celebrated with a three night trip to Toronto. It was so much fun. My mom and step-dad came and stayed with the kids and dogs. They all had so much fun. The kids sure do love their "Ma" and "Poppy". After some of the stories I read here on MDC, I'm glad to have great parents who respect my parenting choices.

Potty learning here seems to be going like this: Ds removes diaper, goes into the yard and pees or poops. I think he thinks he's a dog!







Several times/day he will ask to pee on the potty though. It's so cute. Dd didn't get interested this early. She was closer to 3.

I've been so busy recently that I haven't been spending much time on MDC. Things should be settling down, so hopefully I'll have time to keep up! I'm glad we all seem to be hanging in there!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

The last few weeks I've been trying to get Killy interested in potty-learning. I didn't think I was suceeding very much, but he pooped in the potty today! (On purpose, even - last time he pooped in the potty it was because I caught him pooping in the bathtub and put him on the potty.) Anyway, I'd switched him from regular disposable diapers to the Cooling Effects Pull-Ups, they get cold every time he pees. Well, after switching a couple weeks ago he started telling me every time he peed or pooped. And, I'd say, "Do you want to sit on the potty?" and he's respond, "NO!" So, I haven't been pushing it. We've also been working on him pulling his pullup and pants on by himself every time we change his diaper. I figured if he got to where he knew when he needed to use the bathroom and he could dress/undress himself, it would be pretty easy when he finally decided it was okay to sit on the potty. Well, today he pulled down his pants and said, "Pot! Pot!" which means potty. So, we scrambled to find the pieces of his little potty and he played naked for about half an hour, periodically sitting on the potty, until he finally pooped on it! YAY! He was really, really proud of himself for that.

Cute picture of the week: Killy playing in the sprinklers with his helmet and umbrella. No, I dont' make him wear a helment to play in the yard, he loves it and asked for it and the umbrella.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BooBah has been wearing underpants all day for the past three days.







We've been putting diapers on her after she goes to sleep, but she pees in the middle of the night and goes right back to sleep and wakes up dry. At least my mom isn't giving me







about that.







: I'm actually quite shocked, but it seems like BooBah never got that message about her kidneys making it more difficult for her to get to the toilet in time.







She's even had diarrhea a few times, and made it to the toilet with that!







I'm so impressed with her, she rocks.







I think that by the end of the summer, if she's consistantly dry, we'll probably stop putting diapers on her at night. Funny, all I had to do was let go of miss "I wan' to do it aww by MYSEWF!"







Hooray for two year olds!









Of course, this doesn't make us a diaper free family most days, but it does mean considerably less laundry... which is good, because our dryer kicked out last week and Mike still hasn't given me the phone number to call to have our warranty activated.







Bella does very well with EC when given the chance, but when we're really busy she spends much more time in diapers, and I'm still not brave enough to take her out of the house with loose buns.







So how much were you asking for those smalls, Sandi?









I've got a wicked headache. Mike had a severe low blood sugar reaction this morning, and woke me up moaning like a beached whale. It was absolutely terrifying, I couldn't get him to eat anything for like, 15 or 20 minutes. The time just stretched out around me, it was totally surreal; I actually called his poor mother up at 4 am to ask her for ideas. She suggested that I call 911. I decided I'd try to get him to eat one more time and if he didn't, I was calling. Thank God he ate when I touched his lips with a slice of banana. After half of it, he was willing to drink for me and things got a bit easier from there. I know he fell at least once before I woke up, but he doesn't remember anything other than getting out of the bed for something to eat and then me kneeling in front of him with a cup.







We think he hit his head. It sucks, because Mike's a big guy and he falls *hard*; he's had a wicked headache all day and has been quite spacey. Hopefully he'll feel better tomorrow, but of course I'm checking his blood sugar again before he goes to sleep, and when I shove BeanBean out of bed to use the toilet (and maybe BooBah, too,) I'll pour some juice into him. Waking up at 4 am for any reason at all completely blows, you know? And poor Bella; her 4:30 nursing was totally disrupted, because I couldn't leave Mike like that...







I was afraid to have her near him, because he jerks and jumps and he's very strong...







I ended up quickly moving the kids so that Bella would be between BooBah and BeanBean, something I don't normally do at all, but I wanted her to be able to touch a person.







I just didn't know what else to do with her, I had to get Mike to eat, he'd have only gotten worse...

Sometimes I really wish I had a clone.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow, Rynna. I think you handled that situation incredibly well. I'm seriously considering making James and Sarah a cosleeping pair when she's ready to nightwean. Siblings are like kittens, God intended them to sleep in piles.


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Smithie! How are you doing?

No potty training success stories here. She will occasionally use the potty but that's it.

We had a whirlwind weekend with a visit from Grandma and my brother. Oh boy was that ever fun for R! I wish they loved closer...


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm OK. Still adjusting to being all alone in the house after 5 weeks with my mom. My mother's helper came today, she is a special-needs high school student, so there is a steep learning curve but I think I will wind up with a very willing and trustworthy assistant.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Glad everyone is more-or-less well, as I am. Dealing with boring real estate transactions and glitches the title company finds (like pennsylvania inheritance tax!







: ) which I hope will not delay things, because if things get delayed it is all







. So I don't have anything very interesting to say, except I am trying to wean him, which makes him clingy at the worst times, and sometimes he just screams, which only indicates to me that he *really* needs to wean! I think now that I am determined we will have a few rough days and that's it. I am eliminating everything but the bedtime nursing (and even that is not sending him to sleep anymore), so I'll see if he can adjust to just-bedtime. It's the morning-in-bed demands I can't stand anymore!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie*
Siblings are like kittens, God intended them to sleep in piles.

















Aww, thanks! I love that!







I just felt badly about it because it's one of the cardinal rules of cosleeping-- always have a grownup between infants and toddlers. While BooBah is in some ways very much a young lady, when she sleeps she's 90% toddler; she flops around like a fish out of water until she finds a body to burrow against.







BeanBean isn't much of a wiggler, but he's very, very strong for a little fellow and has actually left bruises on me & Mike (though not in recent months). But Bella, she's still new and doesn't sleep well without a person, you know?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
Glad everyone is more-or-less well, as I am. Dealing with boring real estate transactions and glitches the title company finds (like pennsylvania inheritance tax!







: ) which I hope will not delay things, because if things get delayed it is all







. So I don't have anything very interesting to say, except I am trying to wean him, which makes him clingy at the worst times, and sometimes he just screams, which only indicates to me that he *really* needs to wean! I think now that I am determined we will have a few rough days and that's it. I am eliminating everything but the bedtime nursing (and even that is not sending him to sleep anymore), so I'll see if he can adjust to just-bedtime. It's the morning-in-bed demands I can't stand anymore!

Okay, as a disclaimer I didn't do these things with the intention of weaning Young Master Hobbit, but they did help me to maintain my sanity (kind of) while I was pregnant with BooBah and had no milk anyway.

Does it work to distract him, or bribe him with something else? Even the first morning nursie could be skipped for Bean if I took him to the park or the grocery store (provided, of course, that he had breakfast). I also gave him bottles of Pediasure at that age, because he wasn't getting enough nutrition or having his sucking needs met (he never would take a pacifier), and that could help us to get out of the house more quickly. If he'd been two already, I probably would have tried giving him a regular cup, maybe a sippy or sports bottle for the car.

There were always places that would remind BeanBean to ask to nurse-- the health food store was one, and the WIC office-- but he loved going to the grocery store and the park, and if he was cooperative I'd offer him a special treat (flavored oatmeal packets, maybe







). I know, it's bribery and it's wrong, I've read that you should "never bribe your children," but you know what? As an adult, if I do something that's out of my way, I expect at least a thank you in return and I don't think it's out of line for a child to expect a slightly bigger thank you for accomplishing a slightly bigger task, like skipping a nursing session they were really looking forward to, or staying calm in a grocery store full of loud people, flourescent lights, strong smells, interesting things that you're not allowed to touch and food that you're not allowed to eat!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Sandi ~







Thinking of you...

Smithie! Glad to hear from you. I've been wondering how you're doing.

Rynna ~ How's Mike doing? That must have been so scary.









We're having a really tough week. My dad has been battling depression for as long as I can remember and he really bottomed out this week. His doctor and counselor wanted him to check in to the hospital.









He didn't because there were no beds at the hospital his dr has rights at and he didn't want to start over with new dr's at another hospital. So...my mom, sis and I have been taking turns being with him so he won't be alone. It's been physically, mentally, and emotionally exhausting. SO hard to see your parent so vulnerable.

Finally took the kids in to see the pedi today. Lil is a whopping 24 1/2 pounds and 32 inches tall. (She's in the 10% for both.)

Quinn, at 9 weeks, is 14 1/2 pounds and 24 inches long. (95th and 90th %)

DH is home....time for dinner. Bye...


----------



## heatherbell (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks, Sandi. I got the diapers today


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

So, Killy's peed on the potty 7 or 8 times today! Woohoo! He only had one accident and said, "Uh oh, mess. Clean up!" and then happily cleaned it up after finishing going on the potty. I'm just in total shock. But, he only uses the potty when he's naked. If there's a diaper on him he goes in that, so I'm planning to do a ton of naked time the next few weeks, then start putting clothes on him again after its reallly a habit to go potty. DH still puts a pullup on him most of the time, though...







When he changed Killy's poopy diaper earlier, though, Killy pointed at the diaper and said, "Pee-pee in potty. Big boy!" so I think that was his way of saying he didn't want diapers anymore.

Speaking of potty learning - what do you do for car trips? We drive my sister to and from work (20 minutes there, 20 minutes back) and the entire trip is on the interstate so we can't pull over at a moment's notice. He gets hysterical when he pees in his pullup in the car (its the cooling pullups, so I imagine its especially uncomfortable with the seat belt buckle between his legs). I also hate to encourage him to pee in the potty EXCEPT in the car, it seems counter-productive. But I doubt he can really hold it for that long. Plus, he's still only using the little potty, he doesn't like the big potty at the library.

I have a freaking ear infection! I have no idea how I ended up with one - my first ever. I've been putting sweet oil in my ear and packing it with cotton and that seems to help. Its actually much less painful today, but my hearing is still screwed up - but not as bad as this morning.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
Speaking of potty learning - what do you do for car trips? We drive my sister to and from work (20 minutes there, 20 minutes back) and the entire trip is on the interstate so we can't pull over at a moment's notice. He gets hysterical when he pees in his pullup in the car (its the cooling pullups, so I imagine its especially uncomfortable with the seat belt buckle between his legs). I also hate to encourage him to pee in the potty EXCEPT in the car, it seems counter-productive. But I doubt he can really hold it for that long. Plus, he's still only using the little potty, he doesn't like the big potty at the library.

BooBah's been refusing to wear diapers, she freaks out if I bring up the "princesses" or even her nighttime Fuzzi Bunz (which I've been putting on her after she falls asleep). At any rate, when we're getting into the car, I remind her that she's wearing underpants, and that means she has to use the toilet. I keep a BBLP in the van for emergencies, and if we're not near our destination, I'll just pull over at the next exit. (This has happened only once!) She hasn't had a single accident, even though our average car trip is about an hour and a half.







She'll say, "I have to go pee!" I ask if she can hold it; she usually says okay and we get to where we're going. If she can't hold it, there will be a more urgent "I have to go pee!" later on.

She prefers toilets to the potty, but yesterday I took my mom to the ER and the toilet there freaked her out. It was one of those automatic ones that flushes when you stand up, except that every time she moved her head, the sensor thought there wasn't anyone there anymore and flushed. It was SO LOUD, even though she had to poop she freaked out, started crying and said she didn't need to go anymore.







My sister took her home about half an hour later, and she pooped right away.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Have we ever gone a whole week without a post?!!? Do we need a new thread? Is anyone still there? Did we convince Julie to post here again? Has everyone's kid pooped in the tub yet? Is an ampersand really preferable to "and?"

These questions pondered and more to come on the "June 04 Kids & Mammas Thread!"







:


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

_It was one of those automatic ones that flushes when you stand up, except that every time she moved her head, the sensor thought there wasn't anyone there anymore and flushed. It was SO LOUD, even though she had to poop she freaked out_.

That's ok, I have been freaked out and exasperated by those toilets too, especially when one encounters an overzealous flushing mechanism.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi, Mamas! Wow! We went a week without posting? I'd say three days since boards were down for four.









Yes, ds has pooped in the bathtub! He also refuses to wear diapers at home. The last two days he's not had an accident inside. He pees either in the potty, or "out baaaaack", as he says.







He still wants a diaper when we go out and at night.

Oh, dd won't even flush a public toilet because they're so loud. She comes out of the stall and makes me go in and flush it as she runs toward the sink!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Killy's diaper free and nearly accident free at home, but REFUSES to use big potties when we're out and about. So, I took ya'll advice and am bringing our little potty in the van and he'll usually use it before and after we go in places and holds it pretty well for up to 30 minutes - after that, though, he'll go in his pullup. He did have a couple accidents yesterday, though, at home: we had a playgroup here so there were 11 kids under the age of 9 in the house and he was way too interested in everything to stop and pee. I still can't believe that he just potty-learned himself one day last week, with almost no accidents since. Everything has always been such a challenge with him (its a constant battle of wills here), its awesome that this has been so easy!

He pooped in the tub a couple times a few months ago - ewwww!


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

We're doing well - James' only indication that he is dissatisfied with the diaper-wearing lifestyle is that he'll sometimes take off his dipe when I put him to bed at night. Then, of course, he will poop in the bed first thing when he wakes up in the morning.

These new smileys are very appropriate:







:







: I have an sinus-pressure type malady and Sudafed did not do a damn thing to alleviate it. I'm thinking of trying Benadryl, thank God I have a ton of milk and dont need to worry about drying up.

We've been looking for a new house (since we now have more kids than bedrooms), it totally sucks.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm just getting into trouble on other forums. I really ought to stop, but I guess occasional altercations with people online make me feel more like i have a life.














: I think I'll just take some time off to be a person, and not even whine about it in my blog.









BooBah's been doing well with the underpants; so well that last night, Mike and I got involved in a Battlestar Galactica DVD and forgot to put a diaper on her until she peed all over his side of the bed.







I got her cleaned up and put a diaper on her while Mike dealt with the mess, and then we all called it a night. She definately needs someone to put her on the toilet in the middle of the night if she's not wearing a diaper!









Bella is trying desperately to crawl, but she's not there yet. She seems to get the farthest when she's naked or wearing a paper diaper, I think the cloth weighs her down a fair bit and she can't get the movements right. I'm thinking we should experiment with more naked tummy time and see if it helps her to get moving more quickly, and if she'll then be able to continue moving while wearing cloth. She's so desperate to get going, and she gets so frustrated when her little baby legs don't do what she wants them to do.







Cute, cute!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

We're still around too. Nothing much new to report though except R has finally decided that food tastes good. It blows my mind what and how much this kid will put away at times.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, I found out why I've been such a bitch lately-- I got my period! Hurray!

I stayed up until 2 am last night doing laundry. I'm afraid that I've lost my mind.

I'm going to have to get rid of a ton of stuff. It's like, we've got all this laundry and none of us ever has anything to wear... me especially. It's insane. 90% of the time, when I was something of Mike's it's clothing that he actually wears. The kids actually wear their clothign, but not all of it fits them well or is appropriate. The other day, for example, BeanBean put on a pair of pink courduroy pants. The pink glitteriness of them didn't bother me, but corduroy?! It was a hundred degrees outside (Mike said, "Don't exaggerate, honey; it barely broke 90.







). I thought he was gonna die of heatstroke, it was horrible. Then BooBah dressed herself in a pair of long, heavy jeans.







So I've got to get all that stuff put away, and I'm organizing it by size and size alone, I've totally given up on sorting by gender because it doesn't work when your little boy wears more pink than you did as a child.









The hard part is finding a place to put it where they won't be in it all the time anway....


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey mamas!









I have to admit that I've been a little jealous of those of you with kids who have potty-trained or are learing.

Lil has shown NO interest...other than that brief stint where she refused to wear diapers and I let her run around naked until I got sick of cleaning up pee.









It's weird because I've been so into following her lead in most everything but I definitely feel myself wanting to push this issue (but I've been working really hard NOT to). She's so advanced verbally that I tend to think of her as older than she is.

But alas....just to keep me guessing she spontaneously started asking for the potty this week.









She asks to sit on it or if she's nakey just goes and does it herself. She'll sit for a long time and read books and then get up and run around (which is usually when she pees







).

In other news...

I made a picture schedule for Lily to help her with transitions and not freaking out every time she doesn't get what she wants at the exact second she wants it. We're just talking about it and playing with the cards at this point. I'm hoping to start posting a routine this coming week.

And.....I got a fun idea from Supernanny (or Nanny 911







). My guilty pleasure that always makes me feel better about my parenting skills.









Anyway...I'm making a grocery shopping game for Lil. I went on peapod.com and downloaded a bunch of thumbnail pictures of foods we buy and made them into laminated cards. Next time we go shopping I'm going to give her a clipboard with the cards velcro'd on so she can help me shop.

The grocery store is one of the places where she really tests limits and we have to do it every week so hopefully engaging her in the process will help.







:

(If anyone is interested, I can e-mail you a word document with all the food pictures.







)

Ok. Quinn's asleep at the boob and I can hear Lil freaking out upstairs with DH so time to put this one down and go deal with the elder.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Erin- I love that food idea, and I've always wanted to do it, but I"m absolutely terrified to let my kids loose in a store! There's no way that they'd stay within visual range, BeanBean would want to take a cart with his sister in the seat ("That's MY sister, I can take her if I want to!") and do half the shopping on his own.







Are you gonna turn Lil loose with a little cart, or keep her in the cart with the list?


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Rowan somehow erased my rambling reply.







: And I haven't the strength to rewrite it.

I am reading The Constant Gardener from the library and find that it jumps from 199 to 218!







: By 199 you are hooked hard and now I have to go to the bookstore to grab a copy so I can finish it. I haven't seen the movie but I love John LeCarre.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey everyone!! We had dh's clambake last night! Man did I have FUN!!! A couple of my AP playgroup friends either work there or their dh's work their so we had ourselves a great time. The girls were all







and the boys were all







at us. But we had so much freaking fun!!! I can't wait until next year!! It was nice to have a night among adults!!! And as an added bonus we only had to pick up Lily from my moms and she passed out on the way home and slept until about 2:30.

We're going to a Yankee game in 2 weeks!!!!!!! I'm so excited! Dh has to go to Baltimore for buisness and the girls are going to drive down and meet him and spend a couple of days there and then he'll drive back w/ us. It should be fun and w/ the exception of the game tickets fairly cheap!!! If anyone has any ideas for fun things to do in Baltimore let me know!!! We were going to go to the Aquarium but the only day we could would be Saturday and they say to avoid it on Saturdays so we're going to the Zoo which will be free because our zoo has a deal w/ them.

Alright I must go eat!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Last I recall, there were loads of fun things to do in Inner Harbor even if you skipped the aquarium, but right now they escape me...







I'm sure you guys will have a great time, though, and if I think of anything I'll let you know.







We're not all that far from Baltimore, actually, but I've never taken the kids down there. I'm just not brave enough to do it on my own, I guess.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I am weaning him. I was cutting down, or trying to nightwean, or all kinds of things, but it is time to wean. He doesn't agree, but I think it will be better for him too. He loves it so very much, but I think sometimes Mother has to say enough! Better to end on a good note than a bad one. I think I have had enough. When I think of it or write this, I feel very sad and want to nurse him, but the reality is waiting for him to be done and say "uddah moo-moo" (other moomoo) and then hoping, hoping hoping he'll fall asleep quickly. And I *really* am done nursing in bed in the mornings. I end up captive, stuck between wanting to pee and sleep some more and not wanting to bear the screaming if I disengage myself.

So the last few days I have *only* nursed in the mornings, and have changed his nighttime routine so that I don't hold him, I lie next to him. This meant he was sleeping in our bed the last few nights, which is also unmanageable. He needs the king sized bed to himself or he tortures everyone else. Last night was really awful, waking frequently to shriek for nursing to nod off and wake at the slightest movement of one of us. No one slept. However, he slept once dh bailed for the couch and I could scoot away from him. And miracle of miracles, he did not ask to nurse on waking! He shoved me and said, "up! up!"







But now it has been 36 hours since he last nursed. He asked at bedtime tonight, but only once, and didn't cry or fuss once I just went on with the new routine and read the same books, same order, etc. He is using a pacifier when he really can't bear it, but I don't care if he uses a paci (or pacimoo as I call them with him) 24/7 until he's in grade school at this point. He fell asleep in just three minutes after the last book, while I read my book. He started to remember the association between me reading and him nursing, but I want him to learn a new one, that Mommy can read while he's going to sleep on his own, so Mommy doesn't go crazy waiting for him to close his eyes (watched pot syndrome).

Otherwise he is the best ever and I could eat him up.

The neighborhood caught an alligator today! A little boy saw one down the storm sewer and somehow (I wasn't there for this part) the men got a rope around it and dragged it up out of the sewer, put it on a pickup truck and brought it to my street, at the back of which is a canal (and the tunnel into the sewer; I don't know how they thought he got in there that he needed rescuing?!). They cut the duct tape off his mouth and backed off quickly, and then simultaneously bopped him on the nose with a pole while dragging him backwards into the canal, wherein he eventually turned and eased into the cool water with his scrapes (they hypothesize he was stuck in the sewer and say the scrapes were already there). At least they didn't eat him. The idea was apparently discussed, though. And some idiot confessed the alligator "looks a lot like the one I was feeding the other day..."


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
Erin- I love that food idea, and I've always wanted to do it, but I"m absolutely terrified to let my kids loose in a store! There's no way that they'd stay within visual range, BeanBean would want to take a cart with his sister in the seat ("That's MY sister, I can take her if I want to!") and do half the shopping on his own.







Are you gonna turn Lil loose with a little cart, or keep her in the cart with the list?









Not sure yet.







We're going grocery shopping tomorrow...I'll let you know!









Sandi ~ That does sound like a lot of fun! We have DH's work picnic next weekend...I don't really know a lot of his coworkers so I have no idea what it will be like.

Liz ~ Very thoughtful post. Good luck.... Oh and







to the aligator ranglers and feeders.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

We made an offer on a house!

It's a fabulous house, which is why 2 other families offered on it as well, so now we're playing wait-and-see.

Moving. Aaaargh. I know it's necessary, that we've outgrown our home, but I freaking hate it. Packing with the kids underfoot should be Big Fun.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie*
We made an offer on a house!

It's a fabulous house, which is why 2 other families offered on it as well, so now we're playing wait-and-see.

Moving. Aaaargh. I know it's necessary, that we've outgrown our home, but I freaking hate it. Packing with the kids underfoot should be Big Fun.









I loathe moving, but I love being moved.







Good luck!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Hope you get the house, Smithie! We are starting the mortgage application process today, blech. Since we don't yet have a buyer for this house that's a little unnerving, but this house should sell in plenty of time. The month after-closing-but-before-first-payment is always nice, so we can manage. People are panicking over how long homes are "sitting" on the market down here, but I read in Miami the average has gone from 20 days to 40 days. Oh NO!







I mean, if my house sells in 40 days I'll be very pleased.

I love moving. I must be the only one. In fact I wish we could just move now, I'd love to pack everything up indiscriminately. But I've been packing since Christmas, so a lot is already done. But I enjoy boxing things up, carting them to the new home (new state, usually), unpacking them, painting and rearranging, etc. And it's always nice when you have kids and can decorate their new rooms. Since we plan to stay in the new house forever, we can paint giant pirate ship murals on dd's walls, as she wants.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*







I loathe moving, but I love being moved.







Good luck!

I feel the same way! We're planning on upgrading to a bigger house in about 2 years. I think that it will be wonderful to get rid of so much stuff, like I always do when moving.

News here: Killy is totally diaper free at home during the day. He refuses to use big potties, though, so he's still in pullups when we're out and about. (When will he realize big potties are not evil?) He's chatting all the time and adding new words every day. Ellie's cruising around the house and her favorite toy is Killy's potty - ewwww! My sister had a seizure last night in the shower and it was scary as anything. Blood from splitting her chin, I couldn't lift her out of the tub, we called 911 (I couldn't tell where the blood was coming from) and then ended up declining transport to the hospital. She's got a few more months of medication change-over, so I know its likely she'll have more seizures and I'm just so freaking nervous all the time. On the other hand, the stress is helping me loose more weight. I'm now 5 lbs below my pre-Killy weight, and 20 lbs below my pre-Ellie weight. By the way, I'm back into a few size 4 outfits - how many of you heard me shrieking with glee?

Oh, Killy's down to nursing first thing in the morning and maybe once or twice more during the day. But, he often will only nursing first thing in the morning and no more during the day. Its a little sad, but I don't see him giving up that first nursing session anytime soon. Litterally, he opens his eyes and says, "Milk!" first thing every single morning. We nurse on the couch while I watch CNN Headline News, and then we get dressed for the day. Its a good system.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
He refuses to use big potties, though, so he's still in pullups when we're out and about. (When will he realize big potties are not evil?)

Um, big potties *are* evil. They are loud and scary! BeanBean isn't really sensitive to loud noises, but he was terrified of those things. What really helped was the family & unisex bathrooms with urinals. Urinals are just unbelievably fun for little boys, according to my son.







Oh, and in some of the family restrooms, there are little tiny public toilets; the kids *love* those.







Still, we end up using the BBLP a fair amount of the time. Way, way too often for me to consider not keeping it in the van, you know? The kids won't poop in it, but we use it probably every other trip we take.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, I take the little potty with us everywhere. Sometimes he gets in a funk and doesn't want to use it in the van, though. But, most of the time he'll use it before and after we go in places. I think I need to get a second potty so I don't have to keep taking it in and out of the house all the time.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
Yeah, I take the little potty with us everywhere. Sometimes he gets in a funk and doesn't want to use it in the van, though. But, most of the time he'll use it before and after we go in places. I think I need to get a second potty so I don't have to keep taking it in and out of the house all the time.

My friend keeps one in her van in case there isn't a toilet available- her youngest are now 3 and 5 years. She keeps plenty of grocery bags to line them with, too!

I am putting new contact paper in the kitchen cabinets so it doesn't look absurdly old with nasty orange and brown and white flowered contact paper from 1978! Otherwise the kitchen looks fine. I heard only the realtor came the other day, but she was so impressed, she told my realtor, that she is bringing her clients back on Wednesday. Apparently she ruled some houses out, and said ours was the nicest one in the area.







Let's hope so! It would be a big relief.

The only hard thing is packing toys; that you must do when they're asleep or out of the house. Right now I have toys stashed in odd places, like the top shelf of my closet or behind the laundry detergent, because when he wasn't noticing that was the only place to shove something. And a few secret things, like the horribly noisy RC car that I keep hidden for meltdown avoidance maneuvers.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
Yeah, I take the little potty with us everywhere. Sometimes he gets in a funk and doesn't want to use it in the van, though. But, most of the time he'll use it before and after we go in places. I think I need to get a second potty so I don't have to keep taking it in and out of the house all the time.

Oh, goodness, two is a must!







Only Bella uses the one in the house, unless someone is sick and someone else needs to go.







I don't use grocery bags, though; just coffee filters, two of the super cheap ones, and only if they say they have to poop. Most of the time, they're able to hold poopies until they get home, so I haven't actually bought a second package of coffee filters.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

We have a potty in the car too. It's a life saver. I've dumped my kids' pee all over NY state!







I keep a plastic bag w/ it to toss TP and then I dump it and wipe it out w/ a clorox clean up wipe









Lily actually does better w/ the potty out then at home. I think because everytime we're near a potty I ask the girls if anyone needs to go potty and then she goes. At home I don't ever ask the older two and when I ask Lily she refuses because she's 2 and must thinkof everything herself and will not be told when to go potty. Although Lauren has become my partner in crime and now I'll ask "who needs to go potty" and Lauren wil answer "I do" and then because Lauren answered yes Lily does too!







The things you have to do!

We're going to a Yankee game!!! I'm so excited! I've have wanted to go my WHOLE life and we're finally going!!! Dh has to go out of town for work so we're going to meet him and go to a game!! I can't wait!! I have the girls Jeter shirts all ready! Lauren is thrilled! She keeps asking me how many day until the game!!

Hey if anyone is interested I'm selling my large Fuzzi Bunz since Lily will never use them! PM me if you are interested.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't think any of my kids are likely to need large Fuzzi Bunz anymore; BooBah only needed large covers because I had to shove so many diapers in there.







BeanBean trained out of mediums, for the most part, and because I'm doing EC with Bella, I expect she'll also train out of mediums (if that!). It's fantastic!

Bella's slowed down a bit, growth-wise; either that, or I haven't got a good grip on how long her arms and legs are because she hasn't worn anything with sleeves or legs in about a month and a half.







I've got my fingers crossed that she'll fit into BooBah's old winter clothing.







It's too bad that they don't look good in the same colors; BooBah's skin is more golden, she's all warm tones, while Bella has "cooler" skin, like her brother. At least I've got one kid who looks cute in peach and lemon yellow!







It means, though, that the cute dresses I have in those colors will never be worn by Bella; I put a yellow outfit on her at my mom's house the other week and she looked positively ill. She's much better off in Bean's old clothing, color-wise; it's too bad that all of his 3-6's are winter clothes.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey! We're starting to have a little potty sucess here!!









After nap in the afternoon we sit out on the deck and go in the baby pool. The last couple of days I've been asking her if she can make a pee-pee come out before she gets into the pool and she happily pees on the deck.

She's also been asking to sit on her potty (and every other toilet we encounter) a lot but not doing anything just yet.

Then today we were inside and she got this strange look on her face and said...mama, where's my potty? I told her it was out on the deck and she went running. She *almost* made it but peed next to it. Very cool to see her starting to get it!









Oh Rynna...did you say you got your period already?

I'm *SURE* that I'm getting mine any day. I can't believe it. I didn't get it with Lily until 9 mos (maybe later). This time I'm nursing TWO KIDS and I'm getting it at 2 1/2 mos.









Oh and Rynna...we went grocery shopping yesterday and I introduced the game. Lily wasn't the least bit interested.







She played with it for like 20 seconds and then tossed it over her head into the cart. Oh well. I'll try it again in a few months.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Ah, but I have the advantage of the Older Sibling Effect: Anything which the Older Sibling does is inherently cool, attractive, and must be immitated immediately and with great enthusiasm. BeanBean uses the grownup toilet all by himself; BooBah must use the grownup toilet all by herself! BeanBean wears tighty whities, BooBah must wear tighty whities (I'm not kidding-- the cute little girl panties are pulled out *only* when BooBah has run out of BeanBean's hand-me-down tighty whities and his old 'training pants')! BeanBean turns a cartwheel on the bed; BooBah must attempt a cartwheel and, at the very least, pull off a sommersault. The list goes on and on!









If BeanBean takes to the shopping list idea, BooBah will join right in.







She'll like it, too!









Yeah, I got my period over the weekend. It was very short and on the light side, so I'm guessing it was anovulatory but it was most definately a period.







At least now I know what I'm doing. If only I could figure out what BooBah did with my thermometer.









Sandi-- do you keep TP in the car? I've been handing BooBah cut up bits of those super cheap Gerber flatfolds (you know, the ones that only work as diapers for the very tiniest newborns) and taking them home, but lately Bella's been wearing paper diapers in the car so I don't always remember to take them in.







I worry that a roll of TP would become a toy, unraveled on it's very first trip. Do you hide it in the car or something? Or maybe your girls don't just unravel toilet paper every chance they get?


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
Sandi-- do you keep TP in the car? I've been handing BooBah cut up bits of those super cheap Gerber flatfolds (you know, the ones that only work as diapers for the very tiniest newborns) and taking them home, but lately Bella's been wearing paper diapers in the car so I don't always remember to take them in.







I worry that a roll of TP would become a toy, unraveled on it's very first trip. Do you hide it in the car or something? Or maybe your girls don't just unravel toilet paper every chance they get?









I don't keep a roll in the car, I usually use a tissue(I usually have a box in the car) or a napkin. Although I could probably put a roll in a zip lock bag inside the potty. Hmmmmm It would ahve to be somewhere the trio of destruction wouldn't think to look.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Ok I have a question for everyone......Why the !#$% would someone potty train a toddler this age if they didnt iniciate it. OMG! Lily is so freaking strong willed that her doing htis on her own frustrate me I can't imagine "making her do this. I totally would have preferred her waiting another 6-0 months. It was so much easier w/ a 3 year old or almost 3 year old who you can at least "reason" w/ to some extent. Most days she refuses to sit on the potty before we go somewhere, it's so frustrating!!!! I just want her to try so she doesn't pee all over her seat!!!! UGH!

On a positive note she woke up at 12:30 this morning came in to me and when I suggested she use the potty she actually did and she peed a lot! Maybe today will be an easier day!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm not sure that people really do anymore. I mean, maybe if they have extremely verbal and/or large two year olds, but for the most part people seem to wait until their kids are outgrowing the largest size of pull-ups and/or they want to enroll them in a preschool program which requires that kids be out of diapers.







I think that when they start before kids are ready, they spend at least a year or two in Pull-ups. At least. I've met kids who were supposedly potty training for three years.









I've got some major issues with Pull-ups, I always have. I just remember thinking that it was such a stupid idea, that parents would realize they were just diapers that didn't open up and they'd never go for it. I was really surprised that they stuck around for so long. They're useful, don't get me wrong, but I certainly don't refer to them as "big-kid pants," but "pull-on diapers." I find it offensive that Pampers advertises their Feel-n-learn trainers as "the fast track to potty training," when they don't even come in a size smaller than five. I mean, I know my kids are somewhat small for their ages, but BeanBean couldn't wear a size five *now*, and he hasn't worn a diaper at all for 9 or 10 months. In fact, my six-year-old neice (who is big for her age) is the only child I've personally met who ever wore a diaper that size, and she was four years old. This is a child who is now, at six, wearing a bigger shoe than I wore in the third grade! I'd have been eight or nine before I'd have been able to wear a diaper that big.

When they first came out, I snickered and sang a parody of their song:

I'm a big kid, look what I can do!
Been wearing these damn things since I was two!
Mommy, wow!
I'm in college now!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Rynna- Hear I see two different schools of thought. One put them in pull ups at age two and say they are potty trained. The parents usually put the kid on the potty whenever they think about it and change the pull up abou t7 times a day.

Or they put their kid in underwear and every 15-20 minutes take them to the potty to sit on it for a couple of minutes and hope for the best. These friends generally have about 100 pairs of underware.

Either way w/ the kid want to do it, it seems like a lot of stress and mess for a kid who's just not there yet! YK?

We had a mile stone this afternoon. Lily came running up to me holding herself yelling I got pee!! And then she actually went into the bathroom and peed.

I really kinda wish she was still in diapers. I don't miss washing them of dealing w/ them but this type of potty training is too freaking stressful!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been surprised, though; here on MDC there seems to be a new wave of early potty-training competitiveness (I mean on other threads; those lunatics out there). And elsewhere too. Among my IRL friends there seems also to exist this race to toilet-training. I mean, if your kid does it, great, but I have no intention of monitoring his eliminations until he can do so himself, without an "accident."









My personal observation of pull-ups is they seem to delay potty training, and many children need them at night until 7 or 8 years old! I think even if one used sposies one should switch to cloth when toilet training. Aside from the idea of pull-ups just being silly.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

We love pull-ups in our house.







Switched to sposies for Lil after Quinn was born (tandem nursing...her bm/solid food poos were NASTY!!!







) and quickly moved into pull-ups. I don't consider them training pants, advanced diapers or anything other than a disposable diaper that I can get on her standing up....which creates much less of a battle than trying to get her to lie down.

That being said...now that she's not nursing so much and her poo's are a little less disgusting I'm anxious to get her back in cloth because I agree with Liz that cloth is much more effective for potty awareness.

Sandi ~ Got the dipes today!!! Thanks!







That was fast!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, by saying they were silly I meant those parents who tell their kids that they're underwear when they're really a pull-up diaper, hence the name. Then those parents wonder why their kids are peeing in them.

I kind of liked those "convertible" diapers huggies launched but they seem hard to find, if they even exist anymore. They would really suit me now, because it's often easier to diaper him standing, but the convertibles seemed to fit better since you could tighten them with the tabs.

My PA property closed this morning! Despite eleventh-hour calls to attorneys yesterday and all kinds of other stress and unnecessary freaking out on my part, it's done. The money's not in my bank account yet, though, so I can't go celebratory spending or anything. Though in my case, read "paying bills" for "celebratory spending." And paying my mother-in-law back the deposit on our new house.

My MIL and FIL went to see our new house yesterday. They were traveling upstate and decided to drive by, and said hello to the seller, and she invited them in. My MIL said, oh no, of course not, we barged in on you as it is, etc but my FIL, who does this kind of thing all the time,







, said, yes, I want to see it (he hadn't seen it yet). So they went in there while the seller was making dinner,







, but she was very nice and talked with them about renovations she'd planned to make herself and my in-laws have all these ideas about what rooms could be where (which were ideas I'd already had







: ). So I will feel much better when I've paid them back the money they lent us. I know that's silly of me but I get very uneasy about perceived invasions of my personal space, and that's probably my problem, but I'll just feel better. I also insisted to dh that if we build a guest house it has to be with our money, not theirs, because it has to be ours. Is that awful? Maybe because I'm an only child, or maybe because we have such a rocky past (with them not talking to us for months at a time), that I am reluctant to enter into some kind of arrangement like that. I want people to be welcome and visit every weekend, of course, but I want it to be my welcome, and I want other visitors to have as much priority, just as I ask my MIL if it's convenient to come stay with her. I ask again, is that awful? My family dynamic is non-existent, so I have no frame of reference for discerning healthy involvement from smothering. Something I need to be aware of for my relationship with my children. I could go the same way as my mother, or be totally overbearing to compensate and try to be "close."


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry, I lost track of this thread somehow.

No potty training here. We did EC until about 14 months and she's been on a potty strike nearly ever since.









Liz, I think your reactions are pretty normal and I would feel *exactly* the same way. Money is such a tool and so it is better not to put it in people's hands if one can avoid it. I am coming to recognize in myself that my own need for privacy (and respect for my space) is valid and can be insisted upon without trying to alter another's behaviour but just by stating my limits.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
I've been surprised, though; here on MDC there seems to be a new wave of early potty-training competitiveness (I mean on other threads; those lunatics out there). And elsewhere too. Among my IRL friends there seems also to exist this race to toilet-training. I mean, if your kid does it, great, but I have no intention of monitoring his eliminations until he can do so himself, without an "accident."









Exactly! This is why we're still putting diapers on BooBah at night (though last night, as frequently happens, she woke in the middle of the night and removed it). This morning I asked her to use the toilet, and she said she didn't need to, so I told her, "It's your choice, you can either use the toilet or wear a diaper. If you wear underpants, you use the toilet." She doesn't like diapers, and it's her decision; I know for a fact that she's capable of using the toilet.

Oh, and she hasn't pooped in a diaper in some time; the last time she did, she'd had some milk. Honestly, I'm more than happy with that. I hate poop, but if I'm only wiping occasional poopy buns, it's all good.







Unlike her brother, BooBah has never had a poop accident in underpants.







Hooray for poopy toilet!!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Here's an update on Greaseball in case any of you missed it! Sounds like she's doing much better.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=490750


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

how odd.. i was reading her blog just the other day. the breast implants really blew my mind... then again, I've got the biggest, saddest boobs ever. *lol* one of the things that i love about nursing is that there are times of the day when my boobs are round and almost "perky," the way they were before BeanBean was born. *lol*

I have to admit, though, that I do hope to have a boob job one day. one of those lifts, where they cut a keyhole shape around the nipple and then fold it up higher, you know? i'd love to have "perky" boobs again. *lol*


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

I saw it but it got locked before I had a chance to say Hi. That one person got pretty brutal, so much for support. Thanks though!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Breast implants give me the heebie-jeebies. The thought of any foreign object in the body totally creeps me out to no end, though... I'm really lucky in the boob department, though. I'm certainly not as perky as I was pre-kids, but I can still run around braless and my C-cups manage just fine. I've been told by a couple of midwives that I have peculiar texture/very dense breast tissue. I'm finding that even though I'm 4-5 lbs under my pre-kids weight my breasts are definitely a lot bigger than they used to be!

You all have all seen The Shape of a Mother website, right? I keep thinking about submitting my story/pictures, but can't quite work up the nerve yet.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

That website is something else!

But honestly, it leaves me feeling more depressed than inspired....







Bella is now 4 months old, and doing well, so I'm in that "I really shouldn't be eating much at all" stage. I try to keep busy so that I just end up eating with the kids, but I find myself feeling depressed about it every time.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh, I know how you feel! Takes so long sometimes....







The thing is it's so simple: eat less and exercise more. Yet somehow that is so hard!









And I hope you're lucky, Queenofcups, but until your kids have been weaned a good year or two with no pregnancies, you don't know what you'll end up with.







And it's often not what you expected







I am looking forward to breast implants! But he's only gone a week without nursing so I have to wait a while....I don't care about size but I do care about them looking pretty and not sagging grotesquely. I do care about being attractive and what *I* think is attractive, so I definitely want them. I have already consulted with a wonderful doctor down here- NYC or SFL are the places to do this!









The thread is unlocked again. I didn't see whatever caused it to be locked; I guess a lot of posts have been removed? That only makes me desperate to know what happened!!!!







:

I don't have my money yet! The bank screwed up the wire transfer, so the title co ups'd a check overnight which didn't get here on time, so it didn't go into the bank and still isn't here.







: And of course a check will be held at the bank, god knows how long.







: And they held $10k in escrow for my inheritance tax issues to be cleared up. The closing almost didn't happen on time, but I had my grandfather's lawyer call the title company and suddenly they'd dropped every issue. Then I found out my lawyer is also the County Commissioner, hahaha. Didn't even know I was still so well-connected!









I don't know if Rowan is ever getting his last four molars, but he's been drooling and not sleeping well. And using a pacifier and a bottle since he's not being nursed. But that's ok with me.

Did I tell youse all that he has a dead tooth in front?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
I don't care about size but I do care about them looking pretty and not sagging grotesquely.









: That's just how mine are-- sagging grotesquely.







:

Quote:

I Did I tell youse all that he has a dead tooth in front?








My kids both have horrible teeth.







: I'm so depressed about this, i have no idea how it happened. We brush teeth at least once a day, Bean's been using a flouride rinse for a little less than a year now, and if anything his level of decay is worse.









I read a thread over in dental about curing cavities with nutrition, but the ideas are just ridiculously expensive. Apparently only the wealthy are entitled to natural dental care.







:


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

FWIW I don't buy the "curing" cavities idea, so we can all keep the money we don't have in the first place. The people I know who are very strict about organic food/homeopathy/"natural" dentistry- well, their kids all have really rotten teeth. Like, falling out of their head rotten, and they wonder why their diet (barely any calcium) and habits (no "poisonous" flouride or xrays) don't protect them. I didn't even brush dd's teeth too well until she was about five







and she never had a cavity until she was about nine, in her baby teeth, after we'd started letting her eat more sugar and she was brushing her own teeth.

Rowan's dead tooth is from falling a month ago and hitting it on a stone paver. It bled and was moved back a little, and a few days ago I noticed it turning grey.







The pediatric dentist said the permanent tooth is not yet damaged, and we're to pull his lip up weekly and look for an abscess or pimple. If one appears, the tooth will probably need to be removed (Or I've heard some folks say their dentists offered a baby tooth root canal). I hope not, though I don't like this grey tooth either, since it is just automatically associated with decay in people's perceptions (including mine!). Still, it's very faint and I don't think most people notice it yet.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*

The thread is unlocked again. I didn't see whatever caused it to be locked; I guess a lot of posts have been removed? That only makes me desperate to know what happened!!!!







:

Did I tell youse all that he has a dead tooth in front?









I hear you on wanting to know what happened! Sandi, feel free to PM me the details if you know!









Ds had bumped one of his front teeth. It went gray for a few weeks, but it's healed itself and is back to white now. Apparently, dead teeth are quite common in toddlers. Understandably! ETA: I didn't read your last post until I had written this. It sounds as if Rowan's tooth may stay gray. My nephew had the same thing, and his parents chose not to do any cosmetic work, just to leave it alone. I hope Rowan doesn't need it pulled!

As for boobs, ds weaned a few weeks ago and my boobs are definitely less dense than they were before. I don't really have any sagging though, and I'm a C-cup. My mom nursed her kids and her boobs have remained perky. Hopefully I'll have the same luck, but I'm certainly not holding my breath. I don't really care either. If I come out of this with only slightly saggy boobs, that's fine with me!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:

Rowan's dead tooth is from falling a month ago and hitting it on a stone paver. It bled and was moved back a little, and a few days ago I noticed it turning grey. The pediatric dentist said the permanent tooth is not yet damaged, and we're to pull his lip up weekly and look for an abscess or pimple. If one appears, the tooth will probably need to be removed (Or I've heard some folks say their dentists offered a baby tooth root canal). I hope not, though I don't like this grey tooth either, since it is just automatically associated with decay in people's perceptions (including mine!). Still, it's very faint and I don't think most people notice it yet.
I had a grey tooth growing up - one of my top front. I had a tantrum...pulled away from my mom and fell into a radiator. I have no memory of it but my mom was pretty traumatized by the whole thing.

I've never had a cavity but my sister who generally grew up eating the same foods as me (though I didn't like the taste of soda and she did) has had several. Her teeth seem to be much softer and more vulnerable to decay than mine.









Took Lil blueberry picking this morning. She didn't get the concept of putting them in the bucket for later....she would pick one...put it in her bucket...and then take it out and eat it.









Quote:

I don't really care either. If I come out of this with only slightly saggy boobs, that's fine with me!








ITA. I'm really at peace with my mama body. My boobs are enormous (by my 34 B pre-kids standards







) from nursing and I'm sure they're sagging a bit more but it's nothing a good bra can't remedy (if I ever go back to wearing bras that is







I'm all about tanks w/ shelf bras now....so much more comfortable for me).

My SIL is weaning after 16 years of being pregnant or nursing and was joking that her 34 B's are now 38 Longs.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey, it's August!







:


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
Hey, it's August!







:

What are you saying??? Do you think we should start a new thread?? I was wondering how long we could keep the birthday thread going. Do you think we could do it until thier 3rd birthday?? Hey only 10 months left!!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

No, I was just remarking with astonishment!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Do we have a new thread? This one was on page six, egad!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

We don't have a new thread yet. Maybe we should start a "Fall" thread next month. It makes more sense to start a new one less often since we all seem to be slacking on the posting!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

I like the fall thread idea.

soooooooooo. What's new? How's the weaning going, Liz? Who else is weaned? Who isn't?

Are any of the toddlers still tolerating being carried? DD would not put up with it for months on end and I thought my babywearing days were over when all of a sudden I can put her in the backpack again to walk the dogs.


----------



## Flpnspn (Aug 6, 2006)

I just typed a huge post and it got erased. We need help with tantrums and nursing support.

My little girl was born June 15th 2004.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flpnspn*
I just typed a huge post and it got erased.

Ugh. That makes me so







: when that happens. Welcome.







What's going on? I've been spending so much time on the Gentle Discipline board and really getting some great ideas there! I'm also reading Becoming the Parent you want to be and just finished Your Two-Year-Old, Terrible or Tender. Two great books, IMO!









No weaning in sight here. She's down to 4-5 nursings a day so tandem nursing is getting eaiser though.

Time's up...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BooBah self-weaned ages ago; it'll be a year in October.







: Every now and then, someone will post that they knew someone who's child self-weaned at 15 months "yeah, right







" and every time I read that it irritates me. I think I know what self-weaning looks like, BeanBean still hasn't realized that he's finished. He nursed last night, in fact. BooBah asked to try it, but got into position and put her thumb in her mouth, saying, "I just want to fweep with you."









I actually moved my fat ass this morning and went to the Y. I was a complete and utter wuss, only used 2 pound weights on most of the machines, and only 10 minutes on the treadmill (though, to be honest, I didn't really have time for more) BUT I did not make excuses, I just rolled out of bed and DID IT. I'm pleased with myself for that.









Tomorrow is BooBah's Early Intervention evaluation. Her hearing test turned out to be extraordinary, so now I'm thinking that she's simply inherited Mike's gift of shutting down entirely when she's tired of listening.







She's not going to qualify for services, based on what I've read, but I feel better for having had the hearing tests and from what I'm told, they're going to enjoy evaluating her tomorrow. I will officially have written proof that I'm paranoid.







It could be worse, though; I could have proof that I don't care one way or the other.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:

I actually moved my fat ass this morning and went to the Y. I was a complete and utter wuss, only used 2 pound weights on most of the machines, and only 10 minutes on the treadmill (though, to be honest, I didn't really have time for more) BUT I did not make excuses, I just rolled out of bed and DID IT. I'm pleased with myself for that.
We just joined the Y last week! DH has today off and we're all going. I'm actually going to try to take a yoga class....first one since Quinn was born!!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey everyone! We just got back late last night from our little trip! Baltimore was so much FUN! The girls really enjoyed the Aquarium (we were there for over 4 hours!) and the zoo. The best part was the Yankee game yesterday afternoon. It was SO cool to see all "the guys" so close! Derick hit a home run his first time at bat! Way cool! The trip down w/ just me and the girls was easy as pie! The girls did so well! I was nervous making such a long trip by myself w/ the 3 of them. It did take us 7 hours instead of the 5 to 5 1/2 that it was "suppose to" but that was because I made sure to stop at pretty much every rest stop along the way because I didn't want to get jsut past a rest area and hear "I've got to PEE!!" Anyway we had a blast and I'm so glad we decided to do it!

Lily is no where near weaning. She's showing no signs. She iis however almost completly potty learned. She had only a couple of accidents the whole trip. Even the ride down she kept her pull up dry!

Alright I've stalled enough. I need to go unpack and do laundry! YUCK! That's the worst part of going away!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
I actually moved my fat ass this morning and went to the Y. I was a complete and utter wuss, only used 2 pound weights on most of the machines, and only 10 minutes on the treadmill (though, to be honest, I didn't really have time for more) BUT I did not make excuses, I just rolled out of bed and DID IT. I'm pleased with myself for that.









Excellent! I need to get up and take the kids for a walk right now... I'm only 5 lbs away from my end-of-the-summer goal weight of 130. Considering I was 141 when I got pregnant with Killy and 156 when I got pregnant with Ellie, I'm thrilled to be down to these numbers! Of course, I'm no where near my college-low of 117. I've been working out a ton and trying to eat healthy, but sadly I think a lot of the loss is due to stress over my sister's health.









Killy's down to nursing 1-2 times a day, when he wakes up in the morning and maybe once more during the day. Temper tantrums... ugh. What actually bothers me more is the occasional day of constant whininess. It just drives me nuts!!!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Ugh. Barf-o-rama at the public library today. We went to the botanical gardens, then to the children's farmstead, and then to the library. As we were walking in, Killy let out this huge gross belch and since he'd thrown up once yesterday, I KNEW it was gonig to happen again. I said, "Killy - do you need to throw up?" and start pushing him toward the bathroom (he was in the sit-and-stand stroller). This older lady says, "Oh, honey, he's not going to throw up. I think he just had a little burp in his chest and its out now." So, as I'm sweetly replying, "Well, he was sick yesterday..." he projectile vomits twice! The woman's jaw dropped and she said, "I guess Mama knows best!" Ya think, lady? I hope that she refrains from lecturing other young moms about their kids for a few days... I think he was just overheated and then drank too much water too fast in the car between the farmstead and the library. Now I feel guilty for taking him out today, but he really seemed fine last night. Anyway, after I cleaned him and the stroller up in the bathroom, we went to the front desk to tell my sister who works at the library that he had thrown up all over the entryway. When I saw the library manager, I did apologize, of course (he's a really, really nice guy).


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
Excellent! I need to get up and take the kids for a walk right now... I'm only 5 lbs away from my end-of-the-summer goal weight of 130. Considering I was 141 when I got pregnant with Killy and 156 when I got pregnant with Ellie, I'm thrilled to be down to these numbers! Of course, I'm no where near my college-low of 117.

Congrats on nearly meeting your goal! I started the Eat to Live program 3.5 weeks ago, and I've lost 15lbs. I'm 8lbs from my goal of 140. My college-low was also 117. I'd look silly at that weight now since I'm 5'7". It's cool for 20, but for 31 it's a little too low. Anyway, I'm feeling so much better and just loving it!

Julian weaned last month. Just stopped asking for it one day. He sleeps so much better it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Susan, am I reading that right, you lost 15 lbs in only 3.5 weeks?!?!?!







: Wow! I am going to look into that for taking off my moving-related weight (which is really beer related weight. nothing like beer or coke to accompany packing, painting, spackling...).

I am revisiting the vaccine issue (and got flamed off the vax board here in literally five minutes. I mean that: literally five minutes). Neither of mine have ever been vaccinated but I am almost certain I am going to start. I know there are a lot of MDC members who vaccinate but apparently cannot discuss anything on the vaccine board or the FYT board, because they get flamed or threads get removed or....

Rowan has a strange rash on his legs. Maybe from the waterpark yesterday? He didn't go in farther than his knees most of the time anyway. He's in a very negative stage - surprisingly cheerful, but very resistant.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

What's Eat to Live?

Liz-- Why start vaccinating them now? It just seems like an odd time...







Don't worry, I won't flame you. Bella got a shot today.







:


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Because the thimerosol issue has largely been resolved by its removal from vaccines, and because dd can get fewer by far now she is twelve, and even Rowan will avoid many of the risks by waiting until two or four/five for some. I never doubted they work, just had safety concerns.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
What's Eat to Live?

It's a vegan weight loss/disease reversal eating program. It's been great for me so far. Only veggies, fruits and legumes. You can have one whole grain serving/day.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been reading the book and it has a lot of great info, but I know there is NO WAY my sister and husband would eat the majority of the recipes, and I have a personal hatred for vinegar, so most of the dressings are out... But, I definitely think that its a great idea to try to make the majority of your calories from fruits and vegetables. I also don't restrict fat-intake because I think healthy fats are important in order to breastfeed. Plus, I find my hair and skin look a lot better when I don't drastically eliminate fats.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Total change of subject but I just wanted to share this with you guys...

Tonight I was e-x-h-a-u-s-t-e-d....as I am at the end of every day and DH said he had to run an errand after dinner. He needed to use the truck which is not safe for the kids to be in (really not safe for anyone to be in but that's a tale for another day...). I was like







: -- so frustrated that I had to have another hour alone with the kids. But then amazing things happened....

Quinn (who weighed in at 16 1/2 pounds this week BTW







) found his thumb and happily put himself to sleep!









Then Lil started playing by herself in her playroom. I tried to jump on the computer but she called me in saying she had made me supper. I came in and she had set her play table and wanted me to sit and eat with her. She told me she made vegetables, meatballs and spaghetti and hamburgers (we're obviously *not* on a vegan diet







).

It was SO fun. She totally made a quantum leap in pretend play. Up 'til now she's been imitating me...nursing and diapering her baby doll etc. but this was the first time she had invited *me* into her pretend play.

We played "making supper" the whole time DH was gone. Ahhhhhh.....it was one of those totally magically moments that you just have to savor to get yourself through all the other







ones!


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I can do that kind of diet up to two non-negotiables: I like alcohol, like beer and wine, in moderation, and I am drinking coffee with half and half in the morning. I can only suffer so much.







I was a vegan years ago and very healthy, but I still ate chocolate and I was very sad without my coffee.







I think now I'd rather give up chocolate, even. But such is the state of my life these days that coffee just seems far too imperative. Not even because of the caffeine- just the ritual and tastiness in the morning. I have no inclination to substitute it with anything else.

I forget his name, but one of the producers of Laurel & Hardy was really obese and his doc wanted him to diet. He didn't want to eliminate any of his foods or lifestyles, so he stopped eating one meal a day.







He lost a lot of weight, too! Hollywood in the 30s.....


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Liz, I have been having a tall iced black coffee from Starbucks a few times/week. I haven't had any alcohol, but I've been known to smoke a little mj at night on the weekends.







In the book he (Dr. Fuhrman) says that if a little coffee and alcohol can help you get through the program, then don't give them up.

Queenie, not liking vinegar? That's crazy! I could drink a bottle of good balsamic!







The recipes in the book have been very good. Especially the bean burgers and mexican lentils. Yummy!

Erin, I would've been pissed about the the evening errand running too. By that time I'm practically begging to not be left alone with the kids.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote by me two weeks ago...

Quote:

No weaning in sight here. She's down to 4-5 nursings a day so tandem nursing is getting eaiser though.








What a difference a couple of weeks makes. OMG...I am SO ready to start weaning Lil. I thought I could handle tandem nursing but it is just wearing me down too much and I don't want my nursing relationship with DS to suffer because I'm so burnt.

I have been sick with a cold three times since DS was born (he's 3 mos) plus I had mastitis when he was a week old. I'm just putting out way too much energy and not getting enough back. It's not the physical act of nursing DD that wears me down but all the drama that goes along with it...the whining, screaming, climbing on me, begging, and complete tantrums when I ask her to wait just a few minutes. I'm definitely beginning to cringe when she wakes up in the morning or from her nap because she starts clawing at me for monnies immediately. I just don't have the energy.









So...any of you past tandem nursers...any advice for mother-led weaning of the older nursling?? (Other than stay away from mentioning "weaning" on the nursing boards here....good Lord...some of those women are just







)


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

dharmama said:


> (Other than stay away from mentioning "weaning" on the nursing boards here....good Lord...some of those women are just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

No real advice here, I was lucky that Killy prettymuch weaned himself down to 1-2 nursings a day during the last month or so. I find if he does ask more than that I can very easily distract him, so I know its not something that's super-important to him (he usually asks out of boredom). However, I don't ever see an end the first thing in the morning nursing session. He opens his eyes and the first (and only!) word out of his mouth is "MILK!" until he gets to nurse. But, since I nurse Ellie on my right side all night, but the morning my left side is engorged and ready for him.

Anyway, my only idea is to keep the toddler really busy and go out and about. Killy almost never asks to nurse in public anymore because he'd rather be running around, exploring, or chatting with people (while Ellie is fine with nursing anywhere and everywhere). Would it work to make an effort for a few days to be out and about and doing a lot of fun stuff and see if she gets out of the habit a bit?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Erin,







. I do CLW and I stay away from those boards, because I think people are too mean about parent-led weaning.







They seem to forget that nursing is a _relationship_, and if it's making a mother crazy then it's making her a less positive force in her child's life. You've been nursing for more than two years now, I think you deserve credit for that!

At any rate, here's my advice:

1) Take a vitamin and/or an iron supplement. You'll feel better and be able to deal more calmly with any meltdowns that may occur during the weaning process. Either that, or you'll feel so much better that you may not want to wean at all (which is what happened to me when I started taking iron with my flax seed oil







).

2) Get out of the house and run Lil like a crazy person. BeanBean rarely wanted to nurse when he wasn't home at that age, except for a few places which triggered strong nursing memories.

3) Try to have someone else occupy Lil while you're nursing the baby. This is almost impossible when you're the only one at home, but...

4) Make a special box of books and toys for Lil to play with *only* while you're nursing the baby. This way, you can give her the choice-- would you like to read that special book with Mamma? You have to hold it while Mamma's nursing your brother.

5) You can buy my copy of The Nursing Mother's Guide to Weaning, which has proven not to be necessary for me.







I'll let you have it cheap.









BooBah's getting blood drawn today, she sees the nephrologist on Monday. I'm looking forward to it, because this should be our last quarterly visit; the next one should be in either six months or a year.







Hooray!

Yesterday at WIC, they told me that BeanBean is getting skinnier, and I need to make more of an effort to get fat into him. The kid drinks half a gallon of whole milk every other day, eats butter on toast, etc, but apparently he's too skinny. I realize that they have to tell me he's got risk factors, but now every time I look at him I see how skinny he is, instead of the strong, healthy, active little boy I was seeing before. He's built just the way that I was as a child, very muscular with big bones, but quite slim. He's got enough energy that it's very obvious to me that he's healthy as a horse. Apparently, though, 32 pounds and 39 inches is "too skinny." On the up side, he's moved up to the 35th percentile for hieght, which isn't too shabby at all!







I have to wonder if that's for three year olds or four year olds; It wouldn't surprise me at all to find out that they hadn't taken into account the fact that he's going to be four in 2.5 months.









Bella, though she was my smallest baby at birth by 3/4 pound, is definately our fattest 4.5 month old. She's 50th percentile for hieght and weight, and has actual, complete *rolls* around her wrists!














They're super cute! I love her chunky, chunky thighs! She's just absolutely delicious.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Queenie, Liz, Rynna...You guys are wonderful. Thank you.









Rynna







on the vitamins. I know that I should be taking them daily and was good about it for the first month or so (actually DH was making me breakfast and would put it on my plate) but I haven't been taking them lately.

Really great suggestions from all of you. Thank you.

Liz...sorry about the house/land. It sounds wonderful but there must be something better waiting for you!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Soooo... DH and I decided last night that we're going to spend the next 12 months trying to get in a really good, comfortable place financially and work on expanding our client base to include more East Coast clients, and then start looking for a house in Virginia! We want to move back closer to family and to better weather. I'm so excited that I'm a little ill, but in a good way. This is both wonderfully exciting and terribly scary - please wish us luck!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

good luck!

Mike lived in West Virginia for a while as a kid (in fact, I think there's a mamma in this tribe who lives in the same town he lived in) and on rare occasions, we drive down that way. He's shown me the house he used to live in, and where his mother worked, and the church his father preached in, and the school he went to down there...







It totally floors me that he can find these things. I can find the most of the schools that I went to, but not all of them; that's only because they were all in the same town.







: He's like, "My best friend Soandso lived there..." it's insane.









We drove to Virginia once, too, to have a picnic in a park and do some fun stuff before we were married.







It's a day trip from here.

I've just completed my second week of working out in the mornings. I feel very old and fat and tired.







I'm trying, though. My mother is in the hospital again, this time with a pulmonary embolism, and of course they had to note that her ECG is registering changes-- again. She cannot chase her grandchildren at all, going to the park with them is completely out of the question, and my siblings and I are inclined to doubt that she'll be around for any of their high school graduations. Meanwhile Mike's mother, who is two years older than mine, chases BooBah (far and away the most active of all of my mother's grandkids) and BeanBean and rolls down the hills with them. She can take them to the park and run around with them on the slides and the swingsets and the jungle gym, and when it's raining she encourages them to jump off of endtables, and she chases them under tables and over beds. She's as full of enthusiasm and life as they are in a lot of ways, and she really enjoys the frenetic activity (though she does fall asleep like a rock as soon as they leave each weekend







).

My own genes naturally push me in favor of my mother, but I'll be damned if I have a quadruple bypass for my fifty-second birthday and spend all my grandchildrens' youths in and out of the hospital. Super weak! I've got long-term goals. I would love to find my waist, but truly my motivation for all this work is seeing my 59 year old mother in law roll down the hill with my children-- doing something that I quite frankly don't think I could feel comfortable doing today, even though I'm more than 30 years younger than she!







I should be able to roll down a hill with my own children, I should be able to actually play with them in the park without feeling completely exhausted. By the time Bella is out of the sling, I fully intend to chase all three of them, and when my grandchildren come along (hopefully not for a while!!) I plan to run right along with them, too.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

What a moving post, Rynna!


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Rynna- That is my motivation too! I want to live to see my girls get married, have kids and I want to be healthy and stong while I'm doing it. Although I would like to be thin once again it's not my main motivation for going to the gym and working out, my main motivation is my 3 beautiful girls that I want to enjoy life with!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Good work, Rynna! In a few months you'll look back at how far you've come and be so glad you started. Starting is the hardest part. That and taking yourself seriously enough to keep it going.

I've been sticking with the exercise well, but the diet notsomuch this summer. A lot of stress has been contributing to the more regular consumption of chocolate than is strictly necessary. But, at least I have still been losing, albeit slooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwllllllly.

DD is just more fun every day. And makes me more crazy too!

Oh yeah, latest cute thing she says: When she falls down or something else, she'll come to me and ask for "meemee makes me feel better when I'm sad." I just can't resist it!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks, ladies. I'm still feeling miserably fat, but at least I can say that I'm trying.

We just got back from the cabin-- another long weekend. Mike is doing laundry, Bean is helping, and BooBah is behind me on the chair. I really ought to take them to the park, but I can hardly move... yeesh. I'm just plain zonked. :yawn:

Starting tomorrow after my workout, I think I'm going to spend a fair amount of time packing stuff into boxes to sell dirt cheap on the Trading Post. I just need to get rid of it all, and things never stay neat because there's too much stuff. I want to sell it and make some decent cash, but I should know that I'm never going to get around to the massive project, so everything's just going to be *cheap*.







One box at a time, one day at a time. Small bites.







: Any movement is better than none at all, right?


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I was selling things on ebay and through my favorite consignment store, but I was getting buried in boxes and bags of old stuff and finally decided I'd rather have the tax deduction, so I call the Vietnam Veterans and they come pick it up. The only things I haven't given them are my nursing and maternity clothes; I'm going to give those to my midwife, since she knows plenty of people who could use them!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a whole house full of too much stuff, and I need to start culling it now if we're going to move cross country next summer. (DH's anxious to go now, and wants to move next spring before it gets hot!) My mom suggested having a yard sale, but I don't know if I have the energy/patience for that. I think Goodwill be be getting a lot of my stuff.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, the local news did a thing on yard sales and you really don't make much money that way (especially divided out by the hour!). But receipts from a charity can be worth as much as $250 each when you do your taxes.

I might even have waited and found someone to give them to, or waited for the MDC Christmas thing, but I can't move 1600 miles with stuff I'm not going to use or keep (I have enough "keepsake" clothes of the children's anyway). We are already leaving much of the furniture behind.

I spoke to the Newfoundland breeder yesterday! It was so nice! She homeschooled her daughters who are now grown, and they have these wonderful dogs about whom they are very particular. I am very excited to have one. But we have to see what our plans are for this new house (if we get the new house, still don't have our mortgage and heard we have to put still more money down to make it work







: ) and when to bring a puppy into the mix.







:


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
I have a whole house full of too much stuff, and I need to start culling it now if we're going to move cross country next summer. (DH's anxious to go now, and wants to move next spring before it gets hot!) My mom suggested having a yard sale, but I don't know if I have the energy/patience for that. I think Goodwill be be getting a lot of my stuff.

We tried a garage sale this spring and NEVER again! It was 2 days out of my life and I made almost nothing. When you figure the time it takes to get all the stuff together and then the time sitting in the garage or front yard and then throw in 3 kids and







: It's just not worth it. I now post things on the trading post, my local AP group or I just donate it to the rescuse mission. I really need to get motivated to clean out Lily's dresser and get all her old clothes and diapers out and find all the stuff that will fit her. My big problem w/ her clothes is that now that she doesn't wear diapers anymore nothing stays up. She's wearing 12 - 18 month bottoms and they are still a little baggy. She's built just like Lauren. At least all of Lauren's slims won't go to waste. Maddie will never wear then because she has these large muscular thighs, she's built just like dh.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
good luck!

Mike lived in West Virginia for a while as a kid (in fact, I think there's a mamma in this tribe who lives in the same town he lived in) and on rare occasions, we drive down that way. He's shown me the house he used to live in, and where his mother worked, and the church his father preached in, and the school he went to down there...







It totally floors me that he can find these things. I can find the most of the schools that I went to, but not all of them; that's only because they were all in the same town.







: He's like, "My best friend Soandso lived there..." it's insane.

















I think that would be me! If you're ever near here please let me know! My dh lived in the same town for his first 18 years, and now he can't find a damn thing there. It just boggles my mind! I'm one to really remember locations and have a great sense of direction, so it's hard for me understand not remembering that type of stuff.

Good luck on getting fit! It can be so hard to find the motivation. Especially when you're the caretaker of small children. I finally just realized that it was now or never and got with it. I'm within 5lbs of my goal weight. I've lost about 20lbs in the last 5 weeks. I feel so much better.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay, ya'll have totally convinced me to take stuff to Goodwill and keep ahold of the receipts. My goal is to take stuff there every Monday for the rest of the year. If I could do that, this house would be a lot more manageable to move next year.

We've had some potty-regression here lately. I guess the novelty has worn off a bit. He still does pretty well at home, but when we go out its a disaster. Ugh.


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of Cups*
We've had some potty-regression here lately. I guess the novelty has worn off a bit. He still does pretty well at home, but when we go out its a disaster. Ugh.

Lily is just the opposite. She is great when we are out, never an accident but if it's just me and the girls home hanging out she pees everywhere and refuses to let me ask her to go potty. She's so strong willed. Someday that will come in handy but right now it's making me







I mean it just makes NO sense to say that you don't have to go potty when you do just because it has to be your freakin' idea! Oh and she gets upset when she does pee on the floor.







: I keep telling myself that this too shall pass, except I really want to get my rugs cleaned but no way am I spending the money right now to get them cleaned and then have her pee all freakin' over them!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Its exactly the opposite for us: when we're out and about Killy refuses to stop exploring to use the potty. Occasionally, he'll use it if I use it first but that's the only way and it doesn't work every time. Last Wednesday we went out and he peed and/or pooped in his pants 4 times between when we left home at 8am and got back at 1:15. I was so angry about it! I brought tons of underpants, pullups, and shorts, and he went through all of them and ended up in one of Ellie's diapers. I keep telling myself he's only two, but he has shown me that he CAN use the potty all the time if he wants to, so when he CHOOSES not to it makes me very irrate. I need to teach him how to do laundry!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

See, BooBah is easy that way. I ask her if she wants to use the toilet; if she says yes, we go. If she says no, I offer her a diaper. "You have two choices-- you can wear a diaper or you can use the toilet/potty. Which is it?" She chooses the potty every time. If she has to poop and we're out, she'll usually hold it; she hates the loud toilets, especially autoflushers, and something about pooping in the BBLP bothers her (I can hardly blame her; using that defeats the purpose of pooping in the toilet, which is eliminating the icky smell factor







). I'd have no problem putting a diaper on her, and once or twice (for her grandmother) she's asked for pull-ups, but when she's with me and/or my family, she uses the toilet and that's that.









I can hardly believe what a big girl she is, though! She's had *two* accidents in the past two weeks, both on the same day (we were out and about and very busy, loads of driving). It was a long day for me, too, and BeanBean came closer to wetting himself than he has in an age, so I didn't fret about it. She was a bit distraught about the first accident, but the second was on the way home and while she was very disturbed when she woke up and realized it, she was calm and happy to realize that she was at home and could get into a pair of fresh, clean fleece pajamas.

Speaking of which, BooBah's developed some major tactile sensitivity issues. She absolutley unequivocally refuses to wear anything with itchy tags. Her favorite things to wear are fleece pj's, with the shirt inside out.







: I don't have a problem with her wearing them all the time in the winter, but in August people look at you a little strangely when you've got a two year old in fleece out and about.







I suppose it's a good thing, because she drinks more water, and it's always a good thing to have a relatively happy child when you're out, but it's very, very strange. She's willing to wear cotton pj's, but she's only got two sets with short sleeves and they barely fit her. The ones she's been wearing are too small, though she doesn't seem to mind as long as the cuff of each leg hits her at the same place on each side, same with the sleeves. If I couldn't relate, I'd probably be cracking at this point, but I myself wore pajamas to school for much of 7th grade and up.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Hello? Anyone out there?

We're doing well here. Killian is chattering up a storm now! At Ellie's 9-month appointment (19 lbs, 28+ inches!), the kid's pediatrician was shocked that Killy's still in speech therapy and said she thought his ennunciation was excellent for a child his age, and commented on how often and how well he talked. I told her his evaluation to see if therapy will continue was next week and her prediction is that he won't qualify. I don't know, though, his therapist said she almost always reccomends a second six-months for kids she works with. We'll see!

We had a funny experience this weekend: we go to church 1.5 hours early every week because my sister has choir practice before service. So, me and kids walk during that time - I get exercise and they don't get too bored in the nursery before the service even starts. We were walking in a local park, and Killy was literally jogging! He did about 1/2 a mile at a jog, and then walked another 1/4 mile. The regular joggers at the park thought it was awesome! It was fun and lovely until he jumped in a deep puddle and was upset that his shorts got wet. Then it was a fussy stroller ride back to the car. Ah, well.

The highlight of my week was realizing Ellie's hair is long enough for PIGTAILS! And, here's Killy building a house - he's so into building lately! I don't know if you can tell in the picture, but it has doors so his cars can go inside to sleep. He also built an airplane out of legos this week!


----------



## Balancin1 (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh gosh, QoC, I can't believe how grown up both your kids look!

I must have gotten unsubscribed from the thread somehow, there were lots of "new" posts when I came to look today.

New with us: I can converse on the phone with R. I love it. She is also OBsessed with lining things up: books, cars, crayons, food etc. Also she likes to follow lines like sidewalks or handrails and gets very upset if she isn't allowed to "complete" something like that. She reminds me a lot of me as a child, the poor dear.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Queenie...Great pics. I'm jealous! Lil *still* refuses to let me put pigtails, bows, barrettes etc. in her hair. (Although on a positive note she recently started shampooing it herself so we're no longer struggling with that.







)

I started weaning and it is going SO amazingly well. I actually think we will be able to stay at this partially weaned place for a good long time. Here's my thread about it if anyone is interested.

Chelsea...Lil's a big phone talker too. I love it!

She's awake....bye!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BooBah's been going through this anti-bathing thing along with her fleece pajama thing. I'm sure it's a sensory issue. I'm also sure that I can't live with a stinky child. BeanBean doesn't want to bathe every day anymore, and that's fine; he doesn't stink, I don't press the issue. BooBah, on the other hand, gets funky! Maybe it's a girl thing, maybe it's the fact that she'd rather wear the same outfit for three or four days than put on something that *isn't* fleece pajamas. Whatever it is, that girl gets stinky and I end up washing her while she shrieks like she's being tortured.







It's pretty awful to listen to her.







Of course, that makes it all worse, because I tend to just push through it more quickly to get it over with, and she screams all the more.







I feel very guilty about forcing her into the bath at all, but I can't handle stinky kids, like I said...


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey everyone! I can't beleive summer is almost over, it went so quick!

Lily is talking up a storm and doing well w/ potty learning. She has at most 1 accident a day and that is usually when she's outside playing and can't be bothered to come in. SHe's still in a pull-up at night and a couple of nights a week she wakes up to go potty and stays dry all night. Its so nice to not have to wash diapers anymore. I think I actually feel like I can sell my petite toddler fuzzi bunz now w/out any worries.

Today we're taking the girls to this cool childrens museum about an hour away. They are so excited and so am I 'cause there's a Don Paublo's nearby the museum that we'll go eat at.

Does anyone here sew? I need to figure out a dance costume for Maddie for her solo. She's doing a Tigger song and needs a Tigger stripped body suit and the only Tigger costumes I can find are the big bulky Halloween ones. My mom can sew I just need to design the darn thing!

I need to go get moving!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I took the liberty of starting a new fall thread.


----------



## Flpnspn (Aug 6, 2006)

My Sara is 3 on the 15th!


----------

